# Retin A is craaaaazy...Peeling, redness solutions



## sparklyred

On a real "Get rid of those wrinkles" kick. Got some botox but still have a nagging wrinkle in the middle of my forehead and some other ones around my eyes.  Nothing major but just want to get a routine in place since I have really just been pretty basic .  So got the Retin A and it really takes a toll on your skin.  That's what it's supposed to do but the shedding skin is soooo hard to deal with.  Only have used it twice and I can really tell it does its job but dealing with this for the long run (I know it gets better) seems like a challange.  Just venting.  This stuff is craazy!


----------



## L etoile

There are set instructions with how to use it if you do not want to peel.
1. Wash face with VERY gentle soap (no antiaging or scrub soaps), i.e. Cetaphil gentle skin cleanser, Neutrogena gentle skin cleanser, Purpose, Dove
2. Wait 20 minutes.  This is important.  Do not apply retin A to even slightly damp skin.
3. After the 20 minutes, apply only 1 pea sized amount of the retin A to your ENTIRE face.  If you have dry skin, immediately apply a gentle moisturizer with NO antiaging ingredients (i.e. CeraVe cream, Cetaphil cream, CeraVe PM).
4. Only use the retin A every 3rd night during the first 2 weeks, then increase to every other night, then ever 3rd night as tolerated.

What soap and moisturizer are you using?  What strength of the tretinoin are you using?


----------



## sparklyred

eckertle said:


> There are set instructions with how to use it if you do not want to peel.
> 1. Wash face with VERY gentle soap (no antiaging or scrub soaps), i.e. Cetaphil gentle skin cleanser, Neutrogena gentle skin cleanser, Purpose, Dove
> 2. Wait 20 minutes. This is important. Do not apply retin A to even slightly damp skin.
> 3. After the 20 minutes, apply only 1 pea sized amount of the retin A to your ENTIRE face. If you have dry skin, immediately apply a gentle moisturizer with NO antiaging ingredients (i.e. CeraVe cream, Cetaphil cream, CeraVe PM).
> 4. Only use the retin A every 3rd night during the first 2 weeks, then increase to every other night, then ever 3rd night as tolerated.
> 
> What soap and moisturizer are you using? What strength of the tretinoin are you using?


 

 I use .5%
I am using Glymed moisturizer which they had given me at the office because I had heard about the dryness and expressed concern.  I changed from my Estee soft clean cleanser to Lush Sultana of Soap because I figured it was all natural.  I was using the Creme De La Mer but it seemed like a waste cause I was peeling with and without it.  I have been using Buf Puf (Targets form of it anyway) and seriously just have to get as much of the peeling off my skin before I put my makeup on so I can look less like the Crypt keeper.  Thanks for the tips.  I am hoping this all pays off in the end.

I have been waiting the 20 minutes before applying but I probably have been using more than a pea size because it's like a thick cream and just doenst spread very far.  OMG and my face burns when I put on moisturizer sooo bad.  It goes away but it stings for a bit


----------



## xlana

I'm on Retin-A right now and I went through the whole peeling process as well. 

The peeling for me wasn't as bad as some others have said it would be, but I did some things differently. I didn't apply retin-a to my entire face, I only applied it to the affected areas using a q-tip. I did it as thinly as possible. Once a week, to get all the dead skin off I used Khiehl's overnight biological peel (it's a gentle enzyme peel). I know some people said to not exfoliate, but my moisturizer wasn't absorbing because of that layer of dead skin that wasn't going away. Personally, once that dead layer was off, my skin felt better because it actually absorbed the moisturizer.

It does burn at first when you first start retin-a, so do use very simple moisturizers like what other members have suggested. I used argan oil and avene products. I'm still using retin-a now, but it's been more than two months and my skin is great. No peeling, no irritation, and it's keeping my acne at bay. You just need to get past the 6-8 week hump! Don't give up, retin-a takes time to work and you have to keep at it to see the results.


----------



## Prufrock613

Just be careful with the Buf Puf cleanser.  Since your skin is turning over new skin cells at a faster rate, it extremely sensitive.  Don't forget the sunscreen either - ouch!

I have used .1% for 15 years.  Hang in there, it gets better


----------



## L etoile

sparklyred said:


> I use .5%
> I am using Glymed moisturizer which they had given me at the office because I had heard about the dryness and expressed concern.  I changed from my Estee soft clean cleanser to Lush Sultana of Soap because I figured it was all natural.  I was using the Creme De La Mer but it seemed like a waste cause I was peeling with and without it.  I have been using Buf Puf (Targets form of it anyway) and seriously just have to get as much of the peeling off my skin before I put my makeup on so I can look less like the Crypt keeper.  Thanks for the tips.  I am hoping this all pays off in the end.
> 
> I have been waiting the 20 minutes before applying but I probably have been using more than a pea size because it's like a thick cream and just doenst spread very far.  OMG and my face burns when I put on moisturizer sooo bad.  It goes away but it stings for a bit



I'm not sure which Glymed they gave you, but some have glycolic acid which is great for antiaging... but can make the irritation from Retin A worse.  I'm not sure what the ingredients are in Lush Sultana of Soap, but I know that some have citrus... which can also make the irritation from Retin A worse.  Just keep in mind that "natural" doesn't always equal GENTLE.  I would steer clear of the Buf Puf because taking the scale off of your face manually can actually cause scarring in the future.  Although you will look bad in the meantime, I would try to leave it.  I know that's not what you want to hear but just a suggestion to avoid future issues.

It's hard to only use a pea-size of the Retin A.  I put the "pea" on my index finger, then dot it equally on my forehead, nose, right cheek, left cheek, and chin.  Once I have 5 equal "dots" on those areas (all from the same pea amount), I rub it in until it's invisible.  I think it helps to distribute the "pea" before trying to rub it in, kwim?

I agree with Pru about sunscreen.  If you're doing everything right and still peeling a lot, consider using every other night until you build up a tolerance.  Honestly, Retin A is so worth it.  Tretinoin is the only product that truly helps discoloration, wrinkles, etc. and it also helps with acne.  I think it's a miracle cream but it's just a pain in the butt to get used to!


----------



## sparklyred

eckertle said:


> I'm not sure which Glymed they gave you, but some have glycolic acid which is great for antiaging... but can make the irritation from Retin A worse. I'm not sure what the ingredients are in Lush Sultana of Soap, but I know that some have citrus... which can also make the irritation from Retin A worse. Just keep in mind that "natural" doesn't always equal GENTLE. I would steer clear of the Buf Puf because taking the scale off of your face manually can actually cause scarring in the future. Although you will look bad in the meantime, I would try to leave it. I know that's not what you want to hear but just a suggestion to avoid future issues.
> 
> It's hard to only use a pea-size of the Retin A. I put the "pea" on my index finger, then dot it equally on my forehead, nose, right cheek, left cheek, and chin. Once I have 5 equal "dots" on those areas (all from the same pea amount), I rub it in until it's invisible. I think it helps to distribute the "pea" before trying to rub it in, kwim?
> 
> I agree with Pru about sunscreen. If you're doing everything right and still peeling a lot, consider using every other night until you build up a tolerance. Honestly, Retin A is so worth it. Tretinoin is the only product that truly helps discoloration, wrinkles, etc. and it also helps with acne. I think it's a miracle cream but it's just a pain in the butt to get used to!


 
Oh my, I think my Lush soap does have citrus.  I think I will stop at Walgreens and get some Cetaphil cleanser and moisturizer and  some sunscreen as well.  And I will def do the dot trick.  I know the way I am putting it on is using way too much.  As much as it will kill me, I will avoid my Buf Puf 
Thanks everyone for the great advice!  You ladies are the best.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My dermatologist have always said do not use soaps, since they are drying to begin with. Use creamy cleansers like cetaphil, cerave, kiss my face, etc

The only products that have been moisturizing for me are grapeseed, argan or emu oil. I just pat the oil into may face.

To get rid of the flakes, I use my clarisonic once a week and do a quick steam treatment.


----------



## whatscute

I have the same problem so I bought the dermalogica daily microfoliant and it definitely gets rid of the flakes, but my face looks red and feels sensitive afterward... I get flakes like every day so I have to use it whenever I wear makeup


----------



## Machick333

I have had the Retina for a bit.... but havent started yet  scared! lol. My hubby (who is a Doc) swears it's the only thing that is really needed for anti agging ... lets hope he is right


----------



## dotnative

eckertle said:


> There are set instructions with how to use it if you do not want to peel.
> 1. Wash face with VERY gentle soap (no antiaging or scrub soaps), i.e. Cetaphil gentle skin cleanser, Neutrogena gentle skin cleanser, Purpose, Dove
> 2. Wait 20 minutes.  This is important.  Do not apply retin A to even slightly damp skin.
> 3. After the 20 minutes, apply only 1 pea sized amount of the retin A to your ENTIRE face.  If you have dry skin, immediately apply a gentle moisturizer with NO antiaging ingredients (i.e. CeraVe cream, Cetaphil cream, CeraVe PM).
> 4. Only use the retin A every 3rd night during the first 2 weeks, then increase to every other night, then ever 3rd night as tolerated.
> 
> What soap and moisturizer are you using?  What strength of the tretinoin are you using?



I just started retin-a. I have been using my normal routine with it. I use it every other night without a moisturizer afterwards. On the nights that i do not use it, I use an anti-aging moisturizer (does not have harsh ingredients). Is that ok?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Machick333 said:


> I have had the Retina for a bit.... but havent started yet  scared! lol. My hubby (who is a Doc) swears it's the only thing that is really needed for anti agging ... lets hope he is right



my derm says the same thing: Retin-A and a good moisturizer is all we really need


----------



## L etoile

dotnative said:


> I just started retin-a. I have been using my normal routine with it. I use it every other night without a moisturizer afterwards. On the nights that i do not use it, I use an anti-aging moisturizer (does not have harsh ingredients). Is that ok?



Are you red, dry, peeling?


----------



## Irishgal

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> my derm says the same thing: Retin-A and a good moisturizer is all we really need



And sunblock!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Irishgal said:


> And sunblock!!!



**knocks myself upside the head**  duh!  this is probably even more important!

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Sassys

eckertle said:


> There are set instructions with how to use it if you do not want to peel.
> 1. Wash face with VERY gentle soap (no antiaging or scrub soaps), i.e. Cetaphil gentle skin cleanser, Neutrogena gentle skin cleanser, Purpose, Dove
> 2. Wait 20 minutes. This is important. Do not apply retin A to even slightly damp skin.
> 3. After the 20 minutes, apply only 1 pea sized amount of the retin A to your ENTIRE face. If you have dry skin, immediately apply a gentle moisturizer with NO antiaging ingredients (i.e. CeraVe cream, Cetaphil cream, CeraVe PM).
> 4. Only use the retin A every 3rd night during the first 2 weeks, then increase to every other night, then ever 3rd night as tolerated.
> 
> What soap and moisturizer are you using? What strength of the tretinoin are you using?


 
This! I am learning the hard way.  My skin is so dry after 4 days of using it (I admit, I may have used to much, and I should know better), it hurts to even open my mouth.  I have stoped and will go back, once the dryness calms down.


----------



## octopus17

All I know is that if my skin just gets a whiff of retinyl palmitate or retinol in any skin care product, it reddens, flakes like crazy and gives me a red dotty itchy rash under my eyes even though I've avoided the area, so I shudder to think what a prescription strength product would do to me. I know it's a very good anti-aging product, but some people can't tolerate it and have a bad reaction.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> This! I am learning the hard way.  My skin is so dry after 4 days of using it (I admit, I may have used to much, and I should know better), it hurts to even open my mouth.  I have stoped and will go back, once the dryness calms down.



your mouth??  Poor baby, make sure you're not using it too close.

I'm on a hardcore peeling/flaking situation at the moment   Spraying my face with aloe mist and applying the first oil I get my hands on, throughout the day.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> your mouth?? Poor baby, make sure you're not using it too close.
> 
> I'm on a hardcore peeling/flaking situation at the moment  Spraying my face with aloe mist and applying the first oil I get my hands on, throughout the day.


 

Darling I have a BAD situation going on over here.  Last Thursday I got 5% Hydroquine /Retnoid.  I put it on my face using a q-tip (spots only and I did put some on my upper lip). By Saturday I was hurting BAD.  Using Cerve Cream hurt so bad.  I can only use the Emu Oil at night (hour before bed), because it is so greasy. Not only am I peeling, but I think my skin is burnt. Today it is finally getting better, but I have decided to only go back to it, when my face is normal and only 2 times a week.

I use SPF 30 every morning


----------



## sparklyred

dotnative said:


> I just started retin-a. I have been using my normal routine with it. I use it every other night without a moisturizer afterwards. On the nights that i do not use it, I use an anti-aging moisturizer (does not have harsh ingredients). Is that ok?


 

I have been wondering that too.  I have bought all kinds of good stuff but on the days I don't use the Retin A I'm wondering if I should even bother  using my eye creams and serums or just stick with the Cetaphil (I bought last night and really like the soap and moisturizer, so that was awesome advice).


----------



## merika

Irishgal said:


> And sunblock!!!



This may sound terribly stupid, but drinking lots of water helps a great deal.  I was getting huge wrinkles in my forehead and tried Retin-A and all kinds of moisturizers.  I decided to cut down on my caffeine and try to drink 8 glasses of water daily and lo and behold most of my wrinkles vanished. I don't even use much moisturizer anymore, though I do use sunblock.


----------



## L etoile

Sassys said:


> Darling I have a BAD situation going on over here.  Last Thursday I got 5% Hydroquine /Retnoid.  I put it on my face using a q-tip (spots only and I did put some on my upper lip). By Saturday I was hurting BAD.  Using Cerve Cream hurt so bad.  I can only use the Emu Oil at night (hour before bed), because it is so greasy. Not only am I peeling, but I think my skin is burnt. Today it is finally getting better, but I have decided to only go back to it, when my face is normal and only 2 times a week.
> 
> I use SPF 30 every morning



Someone prescribed a compounded hydroquinone/retinol product or is this over-the-counter?  FYI, I hate combo creams with those ingredients, except for Triluma which is impossible to get right now.


----------



## Sassys

eckertle said:


> Someone prescribed a compounded hydroquinone/retinol product or is this over-the-counter? FYI, I hate combo creams with those ingredients, except for Triluma which is impossible to get right now.


 

it's made by my derm.  You can only get it in her office.  Triluma is not being manufactured anymore


----------



## L etoile

sparklyred said:


> I have been wondering that too.  I have bought all kinds of good stuff but on the days I don't use the Retin A I'm wondering if I should even bother  using my eye creams and serums or just stick with the Cetaphil (I bought last night and really like the soap and moisturizer, so that was awesome advice).



Stick with the tretinoin and Cetaphil right now.  Later on, you can add other products slowly and see what your face will tolerate.  I know that a lot of people will use an antioxidant cream (i.e. Vit C, etc.) on the nights that they don't use the tretinoin.  I personally think that those non-retinol cosmeceuticals aren't worth it.

I could kick myself for spending so much $$$ on beauty products in the past.  Now, I use only 4 things:
1. Cleanser
2. Tretinoin (generic cream)
3. Cerave cream
4. Sunscreen (either Cerave AM or Cetaphil)
Well, I guess 5 things because I do get Botox/Dysport every once in a while.
Occasionally, I'll use an eye cream just for the feel of it, but I know it's not doing anything that my retinoid isn't doing.


----------



## L etoile

Sassys said:


> it's made by my derm.  You can only get it in her office.  Triluma is not being manufactured anymore



True.  Very few pharmacies have leftover stock, unfortunately.

Do you know the percentage of retinoid in the product?  Hydroquinone at 5% sounds correct, but the retinoid should be much less... i.e. .025%, .05%, .1%, etc.

I am not a fan of physicians compounding products to sell in their offices when cheaper/generic alternatives are usually available, but that's another thread.


----------



## Sassys

eckertle said:


> True. Very few pharmacies have leftover stock, unfortunately.
> 
> *Do you know the percentage of retinoid in the product*? Hydroquinone at 5% sounds correct, but the retinoid should be much less... i.e. .025%, .05%, .1%, etc.
> 
> I am not a fan of physicians compounding products to sell in their offices when cheaper/generic alternatives are usually available, but that's another thread.


 
No, it just says 5% Hydroquinone/Retoinol.  I was using Epiquin Micro (4% Hydroquinone), but I did not see any significant results.  So I switched to her brand last week.


----------



## Sassys

eckertle said:


> *Stick with the tretinoin* and Cetaphil right now. Later on, you can add other products slowly and see what your face will tolerate. I know that a lot of people will use an antioxidant cream (i.e. Vit C, etc.) on the nights that they don't use the tretinoin. I personally think that those non-retinol cosmeceuticals aren't worth it.
> 
> I could kick myself for spending so much $$$ on beauty products in the past. Now, I use only 4 things:
> 1. Cleanser
> 2. Tretinoin (generic cream)
> 3. Cerave cream
> 4. Sunscreen (either Cerave AM or Cetaphil)
> Well, I guess 5 things because I do get Botox/Dysport every once in a while.
> Occasionally, I'll use an eye cream just for the feel of it, but I know it's not doing anything that my retinoid isn't doing.


 
It's all one cream


----------



## L etoile

Sassys said:


> It's all one cream



I know, that response was for sparklyred (I quoted her question in my response).


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I was on Retin-A as a teen and I had a horrible time with it...but then I didn't follow directions. I would slather way too much on, wouldn't wear sunscreen, and would use drying soaps. 

I went back on it just recently and I followed my doctors instructions and haven't had any problems.
I wash with Cerave
I wait 20 minutes to apply Retin-A
I wear sunscreen everyday
I started out with every other night for the first two weeks, allowing my skin time to adjust.
I keep it out of crevices, like beside the noise, near the mouth, etc.
I only use a pea size amount. 

I hear so many horrible reviews on Retin-A and most of those people are using it incorrectly. Retin-A can do wonders for your skin.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Can retin-a only be found at Dermatologist? Do I need a predcription?


----------



## Tracy

^Yes 

Love this thread, I'm going on Retin A Micro soon so I'm taking notes here!:salute:


----------



## vhdos

I use Retina-A too and I just think that waiting the 20 minutes after you wash your face is so silly.  I mean, I think that many of us wash our faces before we go to bed at night, so I'm not going to wash and then wait 20 minutes before going to bed  It's just silly.  My derm told me to mix my Retin-A with my basic moisturizer because then it will spread easier.


----------



## Tracy

sparklyred said:


> On a real "Get rid of those wrinkles" kick. Got some botox but still have a nagging wrinkle in the middle of my forehead and some other ones around my eyes.  Nothing major but just want to get a routine in place since I have really just been pretty basic .  So got the Retin A and it really takes a toll on your skin.  That's what it's supposed to do but the shedding skin is soooo hard to deal with.  Only have used it twice and I can really tell it does its job but dealing with this for the long run (I know it gets better) seems like a challange.  Just venting.  This stuff is craazy!



I changed the title so it better reflects the content, thanks for starting it!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Thank you Tracy! hopefully the derm will prescribe. Im wondering if i have to specifically ask for it.


----------



## dotnative

eckertle said:
			
		

> Are you red, dry, peeling?



No redness. A just little peeling at the end if the day.


----------



## xlana

vhdos said:


> I use Retina-A too and I just think that waiting the 20 minutes after you wash your face is so silly.  I mean, I think that many of us wash our faces before we go to bed at night, so I'm not going to wash and then wait 20 minutes before going to bed  It's just silly.  My derm told me to mix my Retin-A with my basic moisturizer because then it will spread easier.



I didn't wait 20 minutes to put on retin-a when I first started out either, I'm like you I was impatient. However, I think if you're very sensitive to retin-a you should. My experience wasn't too bad. I only had bad peeling for a week or two.

It really does wonders for your skin once you get used to the product though (I know some ladies on the thread are taking it as an anti-wrinkle cream, not sure if it makes a difference to mention but I'm using it for acne.). Now I don't wait at all to put on retin-a -I apply it immediately after I dry my face when it's still slightly damp. No irritation at all. It's just needs to be emphasized that you need to stick with it because it works deep within the epidermis.

I also wanted to post again in the thread to recommend Avene's Cicalfate as a night moisturizer for those on retin-a. It's super gentle and it didn't burn my skin when I was peeling, and it's specifically made to help skin heal after having procedures such as chemical peels. It greatly helped my skin heal when I was peeling.


----------



## sparklyred

I love all the input.  My peeling and redness and burning has decreased SOOOOOO much by following all the great advice.  I skipped 2 days to undo the mess I made and just washed with cetaphil and used that brand moisturizer as well for the 2 skipped days.  I love it.  Third day I washed and waited the 20 minutes and did the dot trick and only used a pea size.  I didn't moisturize last night just to try that (I don't ever remember skipping putting moisturizer on my face at night before bed...ever).  Woke up and was amazed how great my skin was.  No burning when I  washed my face this morning and put on my moisturizer and the peeling was down to a minimum.  What a difference!!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay2367

I tried a sample of the Dr. Brandt Overnight Resurfacing Serum and the Crystal Retinol Hydracreme a few days ago (both of which contain some small percentage of Retinol), and my skin looked great for the last two days.  I only used each product one time.  Then, this morning, I put on a serum and a moisturizer, and my skin on my face, neck, and chest instantly turned bright red and splotchy.  Like it looked like a horrible sunburn.  And it's still red right now, although not quite so much.  No peeling, though.  My chest is it itching a bit, though.

Does this sound like a reaction to the Retinol in the product from two days ago?  Or does this sound more like an allergic reaction to the products I used this morning (which I've never used before)?  It seems a bit odd that my chest is red and itchy, as I didn't put the Retinol product on that skin, but maybe that's just wishful thinking on my part.

And FYI, I don't have particularly sensitive skin, and I don't know of any ingredients in skin products that I am allergic to or have had reactions to.

Any opinions?


----------



## cupoftea91

If you didnt put the retinol creams on youre irritated areas then I highly doubt it would be from that, maybe those products youve never used before 

Ladies, Im 21 and have always struggled with my skin. Ive been using glycolic products with great success the past year (and Proactiv for a little before that) but my skin is changing and some breakouts and redness are creeping back. Many recommend the gentle approach but that does not work for my skin at all, it just clogs back up within a few days. Do you think Im too young to start on retin a?


----------



## alybrielleforr

cupoftea91 said:
			
		

> If you didnt put the retinol creams on youre irritated areas then I highly doubt it would be from that, maybe those products youve never used before
> 
> Ladies, Im 21 and have always struggled with my skin. Ive been using glycolic products with great success the past year (and Proactiv for a little before that) but my skin is changing and some breakouts and redness are creeping back. Many recommend the gentle approach but that does not work for my skin at all, it just clogs back up within a few days. Do you think Im too young to start on retin a?



I'm 20 and use Retin-A. I was prescribed it because of my acne, but I plan to keep using it as wrinkle prevention. The Retin-A really helped with my acne scars, and it makes blemishes go away faster. I'm hoping it'll get rid of some fine lines I have on my forehead too (I guess I raise my eyebrows too much haha).


----------



## Tracy

I strated taking Retin A Micro a little over a week ago.  I have samples of both strengths: .04 and .1.  I took the .04 for a week with no peeling, redness, burning or itching so I started on the higher strength.  After using it twice I have a little peeling and burning nothing major, yet.


The biggest problem I'm having is oil production.  I have oily skin usually but since starting my oil production has increased an unbelievable amount.  It's really disgusting.
Anyone else have this issue?  Does it go away?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tracy said:


> I strated taking Retin A Micro a little over a week ago.  I have samples of both strengths: .04 and .1.  I took the .04 for a week with no peeling, redness, burning or itching so I started on the higher strength.  After using it twice I have a little peeling and burning nothing major, yet.
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I'm having is oil production.  I have oily skin usually but since starting my oil production has increased an unbelievable amount.  It's really disgusting.
> Anyone else have this issue?  Does it go away?



I don't have oil production issues, but I remember my dermatologist saying that in the beginning Retin-A will or can increase oil production, in a way to balance your skin.  It should subside, but if it doesn't you may need to try another strength.

While I recently started back using Retin-A regularly, I've found a cure for flaky skin.  After washing my face, I spritz it with Aloe Vera water (http://www.amazon.com/Warren-Laboratories-Georges-Aloe-liquid/dp/B00014EWUO).  It really helps keep the skin moisturized, but not wet before applying the retin-a, then I use Grapseed oil on top.


----------



## Tracy

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't have oil production issues, but I remember my dermatologist saying that in the beginning Retin-A will or can increase oil production, in a way to balance your skin.  It should subside, but if it doesn't you may need to try another strength.
> 
> While I recently started back using Retin-A regularly, I've found a cure for flaky skin.  After washing my face, I spritz it with Aloe Vera water (http://www.amazon.com/Warren-Laboratories-Georges-Aloe-liquid/dp/B00014EWUO).  It really helps keep the skin moisturized, but not wet before applying the retin-a, then I use Grapseed oil on top.



Thanks DC!


----------



## Sassys

My peeling/dryness has really gotten better! I now ony use the retin A every other day.  After I wash my face I spray Aveene Spring Water, then apply the retin A, then wait 30-40 minutes and apply cearve cream.  In the morning I wash, Aveene (let it sit, while I brush my teeth), pat dry, cearve cream (let it sit while I get dressed), then moisturizer w/ SPF (let it sit 10minutes), then make-up.

Emu Oil at night did wonders for me (thanks DC for that tip)


----------



## Jujuma

I'm just posting to give you all a little cheer up. Retin A is the best thing you can do for your skin and things will get better. It's the only thing that all doctor's, plastic and dermo, agree will not only help with sun damage but reverse sun damage done in the past. Your skin will adjust, it just takes time. When it does adjust I really recommend adding the Obagi products. It will be another hard adjustment but your skin will be flawless. I'm 52 and not a day goes by I don't get a compliment on my skin. Stick with it, it's hard but worth it. The next thing is use sun screen, everyday. If you don't, don't bother with the retin A, you will only undo all the progress you've made. Also if you go out in the sun with no protection on Retin A you can actually cause brown pigment and discoloration of the skin. Sun bad!


----------



## Machick333

HEy! I am using Retin-A as well.. the hubs (doc) has always said Retin-A and a good moisturizer is all you need on nights i dont use is (since i use every other night right now) i use the Josie Maran Argan OIl.... really helping me not got too dry... LOVE it. I just did a whole post on my Rentin-A/ Skin care :00

http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/04/skin-care-routine.html


----------



## km8282

Do any of you use Retin A on your neck and/or
Chest? I just started using it and can't get my mother's voice out of my head that whatever  I use to take care of my face, I should use on my neck & Chest bc they always show signs of aging. 

Is the neck skin especially too sensitive? Should i use a pea size amount for my neck and another pea for my chest?


----------



## emcosmo1639

km8282 said:


> Do any of you use Retin A on your neck and/or
> Chest? I just started using it and can't get my mother's voice out of my head that whatever  I use to take care of my face, I should use on my neck & Chest bc they always show signs of aging.
> 
> Is the neck skin especially too sensitive? Should i use a pea size amount for my neck and another pea for my chest?



I do.  I use it on my neck and upper chest every night.  Then about 30 minutes after I put coconut oil on top for a moisturizer.  I never had a problem with the neck/chest, but then again, I also never had any peeling or redness with the Retin-A at all.


----------



## Tracy

How on earth can this make me become an oil slick, red and peeling at the same time?! 
Trying to stick it out though.


----------



## Jujuma

km8282 said:
			
		

> Do any of you use Retin A on your neck and/or
> Chest? I just started using it and can't get my mother's voice out of my head that whatever  I use to take care of my face, I should use on my neck & Chest bc they always show signs of aging.
> 
> Is the neck skin especially too sensitive? Should i use a pea size amount for my neck and another pea for my chest?



Def do neck, chest and hands too. They all give your age away even if face is perfect. Use the same lite coating for those areas too.


----------



## L etoile

I also use it on my chest and arms, but only once/week. I use it 3x/week on my face for comparison. I find that AmLactin is good for my arms on the days that i don't use a retinoid.


----------



## km8282

Thank you for the neck/chest tips. I'm going to start moisturizing over the retin A on chest/neck, and probably only use it every other day.


----------



## loves

i used it for a few months and my skin was always red and sensitive. i even use a moisturiser as a buffer and i use retina after the moisturiser but i was still a red mess. gave up after a year and my skin looked like a normal shade again vs being a tomato all the time.


----------



## whatscute

I would stop using that moisturizer if it stings. I can only use Burt's Bees repair serum around my eyes and a very light moisturizer with a chemical sunblock...everything else burns... For the flaking I found that Dermalogica daily microfoliant helps. Also, it was bad for a while, but the flaking and redness does improve!


----------



## Borse1224

Is retin-a same as renova?


----------



## L etoile

Borse1224 said:


> Is retin-a same as renova?



Both have the same active ingredient (tretinoin) but different vehicles.


----------



## chanelcaviar

This may have already been posted but are you using it right after you shower ? I used to do that then read that you should wait 15-30 min after you shower and it helped.

Also, I think you sort of have to build your skin's tolerance up. It's sort of reverse to how we want to use it because when we first start we want to use a lot and apply it liberally but at first you should do it very sparingly.


iPhone


----------



## Cait

I used Stievamycin gel (0.025% tretonin) for around two years for pre-menstrual, hormonal acne. I don't feel it did much besides make my skin really dry, and I probably should've just gone on the BC pill. Lesson learnt.

However, I did find one of the few things that really kept the flakes down was Avene's Extra Rich Compensating Cream. It is a little pricey ($53 for a tub) but you need a very tiny, tiny amount. Also, if you check out at the Beauty Boutique cashiers at Shoppers Drug Mart, and are buying Avene stuff, they are always very generous with the samples I find.


----------



## NicolesCloset

has anyone tried skinceuticals retin a?


----------



## Jujuma

NicolesCloset said:
			
		

> has anyone tried skinceuticals retin a?



No, is it prescription grade? Sounds like I'm talking about something illicit, LOL


----------



## dorcast

NicolesCloset said:


> has anyone tried skinceuticals retin a?



I just bought the 5% Retinol. I've literally only used it a handful of times, but so far no bad reactions and my skin feel great


----------



## Borse1224

L etoile said:
			
		

> Both have the same active ingredient (tretinoin) but different vehicles.



Which is better?


----------



## nyc1967

Hi everyone,

Glad to have found this thread as i've just started Retin A Micro 0.04% (i think)

Anyway my dermatologist recommend Retin A since i developed cystic acne on my jaw area!  I am 44 yrs old and while i never had great skin i never had cystic acne in this area!  I am also on oral antibiotics will start weening myself off!

I started the REtin A last week - i've only been using it on my jaw area as i'm afraid of breaking out more which i've read about - anyway using it everyother night on the jaw area - no bad reactions.  i would like to use it all over my face, but i'm afraid since i'm outside alot and with the sun sensitivity maybe i'll wait till after the summer to use on my entire face or maybe i'll just use it 2x a week - what do u think?


----------



## jellybebe

I went through the crazy red angry peeling face when I started Retin A a little over a year ago (and it was the dead of winter too). My skin was miserable for weeks! at first I didn't follow the 20 minute rule but now I think it's important to do so. At first the only thing that got me through was applying moisturizer with the Retin A to form a protective barrier, and I carried around a tube of moisturizer with me every day to keep the flakes under control. My face will still feel miserable if I use it more often than once every 2-3 nights, but if I use it 1-2x per week, my skin doesn't flake or turn red and it glows the next day. I have also found Dermalogica's ultra calming relief masque helpful when my face is really sensitive.


----------



## palomino

Something else to try is moisturize before the 20 minute wait & retin-a application, instead of moisturizing with the retin-a or shortly after.

Also, wait even longer if you are applying it after showering.


----------



## Borse1224

Is renova same or better than retina


----------



## DC-Cutie

Borse1224 said:


> Is renova same or better than retina



http://www.serious-anti-aging-skin-care-product-renova-cream.com/retin-a-renova.htm


----------



## nyc1967

Any new updates?

I've been using the Retin-A now everyother day - not dryness or flaking/peeling - i've been on it for a total of 10 days - perhaps too soon!


----------



## Borse1224

nyc1967 said:
			
		

> Any new updates?
> 
> I've been using the Retin-A now everyother day - not dryness or flaking/peeling - i've been on it for a total of 10 days - perhaps too soon!



What % is it?


----------



## nyc1967

0.04% (Retin A-Micro)



Borse1224 said:


> What % is it?


----------



## jellybebe

nyc1967 said:
			
		

> 0.04% (Retin A-Micro)



This is what I use too, and it can still make my skin sensitive if I use it more than every 2-3 days - even one year later! However my sister has never experienced any peeling/sensitivity from it. She does, however, live somewhere very hot and sunny, whereas I do not, so I think that may have something to do with it maybe.


----------



## nyc1967

i love the bunny 

Do u use the Retin A for Acne?  i have been using it everyday - but i only use it on my jaw area not my entire face!



jellybebe said:


> This is what I use too, and it can still make my skin sensitive if I use it more than every 2-3 days - even one year later! However my sister has never experienced any peeling/sensitivity from it. She does, however, live somewhere very hot and sunny, whereas I do not, so I think that may have something to do with it maybe.


----------



## jellybebe

nyc1967 said:


> i love the bunny
> 
> Do u use the Retin A for Acne?  i have been using it everyday - but i only use it on my jaw area not my entire face!



Thanks, the bunny is a huuuuge brat but he's adorable! 

No I don't have acne, I use Retin-A strictly for anti-aging. So I put it all over my face. The area that peels the worst is the chin area though. The rest isn't so bad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tracy said:


> I strated taking Retin A Micro a little over a week ago.  I have samples of both strengths: .04 and .1.  I took the .04 for a week with no peeling, redness, burning or itching so I started on the higher strength.  After using it twice I have a little peeling and burning nothing major, yet.
> 
> 
> The biggest problem I'm having is oil production.  I have oily skin usually but since starting my oil production has increased an unbelievable amount.  It's really disgusting.
> Anyone else have this issue?  Does it go away?



I was at the derm's office yesterday and she mentioned the difference between the gel and the cream - one is for oily skin, the other for regular.  But, because I was getting a facial, as she was talking I basically zoned out. So, I can't remember which is which 

If you're not using the right one, it could also be a cause for the excess oil production.


----------



## ncch

What a great thread!

I'm just now beginning retin-a.  Do I  skip my hydrating cream after applying retin-a?  I'm slightly confused.  

Would this be correct order for night time?  Wash face, toner, wait 20 mins, retin-a.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ncch said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> I'm just now beginning retin-a.  Do I  skip my hydrating cream after applying retin-a?  I'm slightly confused.
> 
> Would this be correct order for night time?  Wash face, toner, wait 20 mins, retin-a.



oh no, keep applying your moisturizer after Retin-A.  It will help with peeling.


----------



## L etoile

ncch said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> I'm just now beginning retin-a.  Do I  skip my hydrating cream after applying retin-a?  I'm slightly confused.
> 
> Would this be correct order for night time?  Wash face, toner, wait 20 mins, retin-a.



I would skip the toner for a bit... can make you too dry with the retin-a.


----------



## L etoile

DC-Cutie said:


> I was at the derm's office yesterday and she mentioned the difference between the gel and the cream - one is for oily skin, the other for regular.  But, because I was getting a facial, as she was talking I basically zoned out. So, I can't remember which is which
> 
> If you're not using the right one, it could also be a cause for the excess oil production.



Lol. The gel is better for oily skin/acne.  The cream is better for dry skin.  This isn't an absolute though b/c some people with dry skin do really well with the Retin A Micro gel.


----------



## nyc1967

i don't think u should use the toner - just wash then 20 minutes later use the retin a and if u use a moisturizer wait another 1/2 hour!



ncch said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> I'm just now beginning retin-a.  Do I  skip my hydrating cream after applying retin-a?  I'm slightly confused.
> 
> Would this be correct order for night time?  Wash face, toner, wait 20 mins, retin-a.


----------



## ncch

Great, good to know.

Thanks dc-cutie, l etoile, nyc1967!  (don't know how to do multiple quotes yet!)


----------



## nyc1967

Those using Retin A for Acne, are u using anything else with it?

I have been on Doryx for about 1 month - i am now starting to ween off as i was still breaking out a little while using it so my dr. thinks its best i go off slowly.  She just prescirbed Spiro to help with the acne in addition to the Retin A!


----------



## boopersz

so what's a really good moisturizer?


----------



## xlana

nyc1967 said:


> Those using Retin A for Acne, are u using anything else with it?
> 
> I have been on Doryx for about 1 month - i am now starting to ween off as i was still breaking out a little while using it so my dr. thinks its best i go off slowly.  She just prescirbed Spiro to help with the acne in addition to the Retin A!



I took doxy too but I didn't break out while on it. That's weird that it broke you out more. It's supposed to help with clearing up the acne. My derm prescribed it to me because I had inflammation so it really helped with that.

She didn't give me anything else, but I'm continuing the retin-a and I put it on every night. It's been at least 4 months since I first started using it. I don't have any peeling or irritation at all. So far, I've only had three breakouts that have only lasted 2-3 days max in the 4 months. I think it's the retin-a that is preventing my breakouts though, as I know it works the best if you consistently use it.

Hopefully you'll have good results with it too! My derm wanted me to possibly go on accutane but I was really against it, and I'm glad I was adamant about it because my skin looks amazing with just using retin-a!


----------



## nyc1967

How long did u stay on Doxyl or are u still on it?  

the doxyl did help the inflammation - but i still broke out but maybe its from the retin a i broke out -- who knows!  Glad the Retin A is working well for u!



xlana said:


> I took doxy too but I didn't break out while on it. That's weird that it broke you out more. It's supposed to help with clearing up the acne. My derm prescribed it to me because I had inflammation so it really helped with that.
> 
> She didn't give me anything else, but I'm continuing the retin-a and I put it on every night. It's been at least 4 months since I first started using it. I don't have any peeling or irritation at all. So far, I've only had three breakouts that have only lasted 2-3 days max in the 4 months. I think it's the retin-a that is preventing my breakouts though, as I know it works the best if you consistently use it.
> 
> Hopefully you'll have good results with it too! My derm wanted me to possibly go on accutane but I was really against it, and I'm glad I was adamant about it because my skin looks amazing with just using retin-a!


----------



## nyc1967

i started using all Cerave products - the dermatologist recommend them - my skin is not that dry though



boopersz said:


> so what's a really good moisturizer?


----------



## xlana

nyc1967 said:


> How long did u stay on Doxyl or are u still on it?
> 
> the doxyl did help the inflammation - but i still broke out but maybe its from the retin a i broke out -- who knows!  Glad the Retin A is working well for u!



No I'm not on it anymore. I had 200 pills and had to take them twice a day, but sometimes I would skip a day because they made me really nauseous. But I did end up finishing the entire prescription.

I think the retin-a is supposed to break you out initially though. Because it works under the epidermis to purge out acne causing bacteria. With longterm use it's supposed to prevent the bacteria from getting crazy. Thus, I wouldn't worry too much about it. I did have some initial breakouts as well, but they cleared up much faster when I powered through it and kept up the application.



boopersz said:


> so what's a really good moisturizer?



Anything that is simple in formula and catered to sensitive skin. I like Avene products, and I'm still using Cicalfate every night after retin-a.


----------



## c0uture

boopersz said:
			
		

> so what's a really good moisturizer?



Cetaphil!


----------



## vhdos

Has anyone used the makeupartistschoice.com retinol?  They offer it in a .10% or a .30%.  Just wondering if it's worth it or if I should just go back to my derm?  I was using Refissa, but it has expired.


----------



## ncch

So I just started using retin-a a couple days ago for the first time and I'm peeling!  I know I'm supposed to put this on my face every 3 days or so but do I just put it on again even if it's still peeling or should I wait till its done peeling?

Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ncch said:


> So I just started using retin-a a couple days ago for the first time and I'm peeling!  I know I'm supposed to put this on my face every 3 days or so but do I just put it on again even if it's still peeling or should I wait till its done peeling?
> 
> Thanks!



continue while it's peeling.  after a while, the peeling will subside.


----------



## ncch

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> continue while it's peeling.  after a while, the peeling will subside.



So the Peeling eventually stops with continued use?  Interesting!  Hope that is soon, haha.  So annoying to put makeup on like this!  Thanks!


----------



## Borse1224

Machick333 said:
			
		

> I have had the Retina for a bit.... but havent started yet  scared! lol. My hubby (who is a Doc) swears it's the only thing that is really needed for anti agging ... lets hope he is right



What percentage does he recommend??


----------



## teerash

I have been on the retin A 0.05% cream for months now. My skin can't handle the gel at all, not even in the lower percentage! I started out trying to do it more often than I should. I just wanted to say it is worth it to start out as slow as possible and work your way up. I used it every third night until peeling stopped, then increased it to every other night until the peeling on that frequency stopped, and now I do it every night with no peeling at all. It probably took me about 3 months total but I have hardly any pimples and wear very little makeup. Before I started doing it this way, I was just trying sporadically to get my skin used to it. I would use it too often and then have to cut way back because of really bad peeling. I did that for probably 3 months with no results. So trust me, it was worth it to take the slow way.


----------



## nyc1967

were u breaking out bad before starting the Retin A?  were u on any other acne treatment in addition to the retin a?  do u use it all over your face?



teerash said:


> I have been on the retin A 0.05% cream for months now. My skin can't handle the gel at all, not even in the lower percentage! I started out trying to do it more often than I should. I just wanted to say it is worth it to start out as slow as possible and work your way up. I used it every third night until peeling stopped, then increased it to every other night until the peeling on that frequency stopped, and now I do it every night with no peeling at all. It probably took me about 3 months total but I have hardly any pimples and wear very little makeup. Before I started doing it this way, I was just trying sporadically to get my skin used to it. I would use it too often and then have to cut way back because of really bad peeling. I did that for probably 3 months with no results. So trust me, it was worth it to take the slow way.


----------



## teerash

nyc1967 said:
			
		

> were u breaking out bad before starting the Retin A?  were u on any other acne treatment in addition to the retin a?  do u use it all over your face?



I have used other prescription before. I used Ziana and climamycin lotion together without luck. I have also used the Retin a 0.025% gel, but my skin couldn't handle the gel. Twice now I have used the 0.05% cream, once at age 20 and now at 26 and both times it worked really well. I used proactiv when I was a teenager with good results, but I tried it again last year and they changed something because it made me break out in tiny little bumps.

I use Purpose face wash morning and night, and the Retin A at night. For face cream I would get the Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream. It comes in a tube and can be hard to find but Walmart carries it. I have a tube at home and also kept one in my purse. You can apply it as much as you need for the peeling.

I do use it all over my face. My breakouts were pretty bad to me, but I'm sure they weren't as bad as I thought.


----------



## vhdos

Okay, this thread motivated me to renew my Refissa prescription (0.05%).  I was told to use it every night.  During the day, I will alternate products (every other day) between Obagi Hydroquinone C Serum/moisturizer combo and Skinceuticals Phloretin/moisturizer combo.  Of course, I always follow with a sunscreen.  I've even made an effort to wash my face and wait the full 20 minutes before applying the Refissa.  I'm also going to use the Refissa on my chest.


----------



## DC-Cutie

how close to your eyes are you guys using Retin-A or Tazorac?


----------



## nyc1967

i only use it on my jaw line....that is where my acne is - i know u should not use it too close to your eyes!



DC-Cutie said:


> how close to your eyes are you guys using Retin-A or Tazorac?


----------



## vhdos

I actually do pat it on gently on the areas under my eyes (where I have crows feet).  I know that it can be a sensitive, delicate area, but my derm told me she uses hers there too (carefully).


----------



## tzella delta

how does it affect that area? it's not too drying??? do u then put eye cream over it?



vhdos said:


> I actually do pat it on gently on the areas under my eyes (where I have crows feet).  I know that it can be a sensitive, delicate area, but my derm told me she uses hers there too (carefully).


----------



## vhdos

^It does not affect that area at all and no, I haven't been putting eye cream over it.  I initially thought that the product might be too strong for the under eye area, but I have fine lines there and addressing my fine lines/wrinkles was part of the reason why I got a prescription for Refissa in the first place.  The only areas where I have been experiencing a negative response (like peeling and redness) is the area right above my upper lip and down around my chin area.  The skin there is so sore and it burns like crazy even when using my basic moisturizer.  I'm trying to tough it out and get through it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

vhdos said:


> I actually do pat it on gently on the areas under my eyes (where I have crows feet).  I know that it can be a sensitive, delicate area, but my derm told me she uses hers there too (carefully).



thanks.  My derm said I can use Tazorac or Retin-A near the eye, but I forgot how close she told me.  Now's shes on vacation for a few weeks, so I can't ask her.

I figure, I'll apply it with a Q-tip, to make sure I don't get too close as I probably would if I applied with my finger.


----------



## jellybebe

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> how close to your eyes are you guys using Retin-A or Tazorac?



I also put a thin layer on the under eye area. No issues for me.


----------



## Borse1224

jellybebe said:
			
		

> I also put a thin layer on the under eye area. No issues for me.



What percent of retin-a do you use??


----------



## jellybebe

borse1224 said:
			
		

> what percent of retin-a do you use??



0.04%


----------



## vhdos

Bumping this again because my retina is making my skin go crazy this time around.  The area around my mouth and chin feels like it's on fire.  Red, dry, peeling, flaking, and just painful....  I even backed of my usage to every other day (and I had to take two days off last week because it was so bad).  I even avoided my chin area when I used it the night before last, but I must have got a tiny bit of retina on there when I applied my argan oil and the response is just as bad as if I would have applied my normal amount.  To make matters worse, I have a couple of spots of poison ivy on my face.  It's not bad (just a tiny red dot or two) and I'm hoping it will just go away (in the past, it usually goes away pretty quick).  Any suggestions to help my chin area?  I'm really trying to stick with it, but this is getting tough


----------



## teerash

vhdos said:
			
		

> Bumping this again because my retina is making my skin go crazy this time around.  The area around my mouth and chin feels like it's on fire.  Red, dry, peeling, flaking, and just painful....  I even backed of my usage to every other day (and I had to take two days off last week because it was so bad).  I even avoided my chin area when I used it the night before last, but I must have got a tiny bit of retina on there when I applied my argan oil and the response is just as bad as if I would have applied my normal amount.  To make matters worse, I have a couple of spots of poison ivy on my face.  It's not bad (just a tiny red dot or two) and I'm hoping it will just go away (in the past, it usually goes away pretty quick).  Any suggestions to help my chin area?  I'm really trying to stick with it, but this is getting tough



I would go to every third night. That's how I had to start out. It was probably a month or longer before my skin could handle every other night.


----------



## L etoile

teerash said:


> I would go to every third night. That's how I had to start out. It was probably a month or longer before my skin could handle every other night.



I agree with this.  Also, back off until the poison ivy has resolved. Sometimes, a very mild steroid can help with the poison ivy.  Do you have a gentle moisturizer to use with your tretinoin (i.e. Cetaphil cream, CeraVe cream)?  I find that CeraVe cream (in the jar) is the best for retinoid dermatitis.  When it's REALLY bad, some over-the-counter 1% hydrocortisone cream can help, but I would avoid this unless you have something super important to attend.


----------



## vhdos

^Well I broke down and went to my derm today.  As my (bad) luck would have it, my poison ivy on my face is speeding like crazy and I have my 40th birthday bash to attend this Friday!  Ugh!!!  My derm gave me a strong topical steroid and she was hopeful that it would all look much better by party time.  I was advised to discontinue the retina-a until the poison ivy subsides.


----------



## nyc1967

hope your poison ivy cleared - have fun celebrating 



vhdos said:


> ^Well I broke down and went to my derm today.  As my (bad) luck would have it, my poison ivy on my face is speeding like crazy and I have my 40th birthday bash to attend this Friday!  Ugh!!!  My derm gave me a strong topical steroid and she was hopeful that it would all look much better by party time.  I was advised to discontinue the retina-a until the poison ivy subsides.


----------



## nyc1967

any new updates?

I've been on Retin A Micro now about 6 weeks - i use it everynight - i'm now using it with Spiro 50mg and it seems to be making a a big difference - i am almost off the Doryx antibiotic will be on it for another week down to 50mg of it!

I think i will use Retin A always - as now i'm using it for acne and only use it on the affected area, in the fall i will start using it all over to help with wrinkles as well - since the summer is near i will probably cut back on using it for two months!!


----------



## whitepearl86

nyc1967 said:


> any new updates?
> 
> I've been on Retin A Micro now about 6 weeks - i use it everynight - i'm now using it with Spiro 50mg and it seems to be making a a big difference - i am almost off the Doryx antibiotic will be on it for another week down to 50mg of it!
> 
> I think i will use Retin A always - as now i'm using it for acne and only use it on the affected area, in the fall i will start using it all over to help with wrinkles as well - since the summer is near i will probably cut back on using it for two months!!


ladies, correct me if i am wrong but isnt retin-a micro milder then the regular retin-a? (i am too lazy to do research)


But from my own experience, i been on the obagi nu derm system for about 6 weeks now and i been battling retin-a on and off. It got to the point where i had a raw spot on my chin. It was literally a sore..it kept weeping and producing yellow liquid until it finally turned into a scab. Not to mention my face was so dry and red i couldnt use any makeup.

I backed off retin-a for about 2 weeks and now i am using it once a week until my face slowly gets used to it. Btw, i am using 0.05 strengths.


----------



## DC-Cutie

whitepearl86 said:


> ladies, correct me if i am wrong but isnt retin-a micro milder then the regular retin-a? (i am too lazy to do research)
> 
> 
> But from my own experience, i been on the obagi nu derm system for about 6 weeks now and i been battling retin-a on and off. It got to the point where i had a raw spot on my chin. It was literally a sore..it kept weeping and producing yellow liquid until it finally turned into a scab. Not to mention my face was so dry and red i couldnt use any makeup.
> 
> I backed off retin-a for about 2 weeks and now i am using it once a week until my face slowly gets used to it. Btw, i am using 0.05 strengths.



I'm on Obagi nu Derm as well, the only major peeling I had was in the beginning.  But, that was because I had a chemical peel and microdermabrasion at the start of the program.

But, if you're experiencing yellow liquid (pus), you might want to return to the dermatologist to get it looked at (if you already haven't).  Perhaps the strength is too much for you.  Are you using the cream or the gel?

I use Tazorac with my Obagi products.  Tazorac, IMO, has been more effective for my needs than Retin-A.


----------



## whitepearl86

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm on Obagi nu Derm as well, the only major peeling I had was in the beginning.  But, that was because I had a chemical peel and microdermabrasion at the start of the program.
> 
> But, if you're experiencing yellow liquid (pus), you might want to return to the dermatologist to get it looked at (if you already haven't).  Perhaps the strength is too much for you.  Are you using the cream or the gel?
> 
> I use Tazorac with my Obagi products.  Tazorac, IMO, has been more effective for my needs than Retin-A.


It went away but i didnt realize how sensative my skin is on retin-a..when i was in the shower i figured using my clarasonic to get rid of the flakes was a good idea..i basically took the skin off so the yellow was there for form a scam. It's now gone and all cleared up. I used tazorac before also. I like retin-a more (im using the cream). I just need to be more careful seeing as how i had 2 vi peels prior to starting obagi program.

I am all fine and healed up now! Thanks for the advice tho! I need to stop doing too much at the same time and let my skin adjust before i start throwing in the peels and CE F serum.


----------



## nyc1967

i think Retin a micro works at slowly dispensing the retin a to your skin not all at once



whitepearl86 said:


> ladies, correct me if i am wrong but isnt retin-a micro milder then the regular retin-a? (i am too lazy to do research)
> 
> 
> But from my own experience, i been on the obagi nu derm system for about 6 weeks now and i been battling retin-a on and off. It got to the point where i had a raw spot on my chin. It was literally a sore..it kept weeping and producing yellow liquid until it finally turned into a scab. Not to mention my face was so dry and red i couldnt use any makeup.
> 
> I backed off retin-a for about 2 weeks and now i am using it once a week until my face slowly gets used to it. Btw, i am using 0.05 strengths.


----------



## Tracy

I caved and stopped using Retin A Micro.  My face never seemed to adjust to it and it was an oil slick w/ dry, red patches and constant breakouts.  I was on it for 6 weeks.  My skin is normalizing this week, I've noticed much less oil production and the breakouts are healing.  I went back to Clindimycin, BP and Differin.


----------



## Prufrock613

Tracy said:


> I caved and stopped using Retin A Micro.  My face never seemed to adjust to it and it was an oil slick w/ dry, red patches and constant breakouts.  I was on it for 6 weeks.  My skin is normalizing this week, I've noticed much less oil production and the breakouts are healing.  I went back to Clindimycin, BP and Differin.



Good for you~ you tried and that's all you can do.  Retin A is not for everyone.  Glad you skin is responding better!


----------



## Tracy

Prufrock613 said:


> Good for you~ you tried and that's all you can do.  Retin A is not for everyone.  Glad you skin is responding better!



Thanks Pru! Me too


----------



## jellybebe

Just discovered Avibon, which is a French formulation of Retin A that combines vitamin A with strong emollients such as lanolin and Vaseline. Sounds awful but I have used it 3 nights in a row without any breakouts or irritation and my skin is glowing the next day. Definitely stocking up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jellybebe said:


> Just discovered Avibon, which is a French formulation of Retin A that combines vitamin A with strong emollients such as lanolin and Vaseline. Sounds awful but I have used it 3 nights in a row without any breakouts or irritation and my skin is glowing the next day. Definitely stocking up!



I'm an avibon fan as well. When I'm In Paris, I always stock up. So cheap,,yet works so damn well!


----------



## nyc1967

does Avibon work the same way as Retin A?  I see they sell Avibon on ebay



DC-Cutie said:


> I'm an avibon fan as well. When I'm In Paris, I always stock up. So cheap,,yet works so damn well!


----------



## DC-Cutie

nyc1967 said:


> does Avibon work the same way as Retin A?  I see they sell Avibon on ebay



IMO, it a much milder form of retin-a, because it contains emollients that soothe the skin and you don't peel.  You can use it all over, even near the eyes. 

Yes, it's sold in eBay but the prices are crazy considering it only costs about 8. I sold a tube for $78!!!!  

There is a store in NYC, new london pharmacy that sells it for about $30, I think.


----------



## Longchamp

You can buy it online from the Avibon website if you can't get to France.  It comes in 30  gram tube which is fairly big for $35 or two from $29 each.

This is legit site, no need to buy on ebay.

http://www.avibon.com/Avibon-Retinol-Palmitate-30g-w-Free-Shipping-Tracking-231055.htm


----------



## L etoile

Tracy said:


> I caved and stopped using Retin A Micro.  My face never seemed to adjust to it and it was an oil slick w/ dry, red patches and constant breakouts.  I was on it for 6 weeks.  My skin is normalizing this week, I've noticed much less oil production and the breakouts are healing.  I went back to Clindimycin, BP and Differin.



Differin is a retinoid (adapalene), so you should see some of the benefits of retinol anyway.  Good luck!

I used Differin during my teens/twenties. I couldn't tolerate tretinoin until my early 30's.


----------



## raiderette74

Pure emu oil will work wonders.


----------



## nyc1967

I am using Retin A for adult acne - fighting wrinkles is an extra benefit 



raiderette74 said:


> Pure emu oil will work wonders.


----------



## Tracy

L etoile said:


> Differin is a retinoid (adapalene), so you should see some of the benefits of retinol anyway.  Good luck!
> 
> I used Differin during my teens/twenties. I couldn't tolerate tretinoin until my early 30's.



Yeah, I was using the Differin before I tried Retin A Micro.  I switched because I wasn't seeing good enough results with the scarring that I have.  I'm actually considering Accutane next :/  Every time I get a pimple I'm left with a scar that doesn't not go away.  That combined w/ my oil problem....I've been doing lots of research.


----------



## Sassys

raiderette74 said:


> Pure emu oil will work wonders.



Yes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> You can buy it online from the Avibon website if you can't get to France.  It comes in 30  gram tube which is fairly big for $35 or two from $29 each.
> 
> This is legit site, no need to buy on ebay.
> 
> http://www.avibon.com/Avibon-Retinol-Palmitate-30g-w-Free-Shipping-Tracking-231055.htm



Finally available in the US at a reasonable price!


----------



## jellybebe

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> IMO, it a much milder form of retin-a, because it contains emollients that soothe the skin and you don't peel.  You can use it all over, even near the eyes.
> 
> Yes, it's sold in eBay but the prices are crazy considering it only costs about &#128;8. I sold a tube for $78!!!!
> 
> There is a store in NYC, new london pharmacy that sells it for about $30, I think.



Yes, so far it seems to be working well although my face sure feels greasy once I have it on! For that reason I am scared to use it around my eyes, as I'm prone to milia there. But at least I have found something I can use year-round.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jellybebe said:


> Yes, so far it seems to be working well although my face sure feels greasy once I have it on! For that reason I am scared to use it around my eyes, as I'm prone to milia there. But at least I have found something I can use year-round.



to get away from the greasy feeling, this is what I do.  I rub my palms together  to warm them up, then squirt a tiny bit (smaller than pea size) into my palms.  rub again, then pat into face. 

This is a product where you really don't need much.


----------



## lenaofdc

I was in Greece visiting family recently and noticed my sister-in-law's amazing skin. She's 50 but looks way, way younger and has virtually no wrinkles - turns out she's been using Airol retin-a for the past year. She said it's super cheap there and you don't need an RX. Jumping on the bandwagon I went to the pharmacy and bought 4 20gr tubes of name brand Airol for 4 Euros each! 

The great deal aside, my question is does anyone have any experience cutting the retin-a with a moisturizer (as opposed to putting moisturizer on afterwards)? Airol is more of a paste than a cream and seems to dry up as soon as I put it on my skin making it impossible to use a small amount to spread around. So for the past 2 weeks I have been using a half pea size and then rubbing it together with 1 pump of my Neutrogena Rapid Results moisturizer and have had no adverse effects and none of the redness, peeling, break outs everyone talks about - so I'm wondering if I'm losing the effectiveness of the retin-a? 

I had a little flakiness that literally lasted 1 day and my face feels a bit raw against my towel after a shower but other than that nothing. My skin already looks clear and bright but I'm not sure if it's because I started using Neutrogena Rapid Results moisturizer around the same time.


----------



## Borse1224

lenaofdc said:
			
		

> I was in Greece visiting family recently and noticed my sister-in-law's amazing skin. She's 50 but looks way, way younger and has virtually no wrinkles - turns out she's been using Airol retin-a for the past year. She said it's super cheap there and you don't need an RX. Jumping on the bandwagon I went to the pharmacy and bought 4 20gr tubes of name brand Airol for 4 Euros each!
> 
> The great deal aside, my question is does anyone have any experience cutting the retin-a with a moisturizer (as opposed to putting moisturizer on afterwards)? Airol is more of a paste than a cream and seems to dry up as soon as I put it on my skin making it impossible to use a small amount to spread around. So for the past 2 weeks I have been using a half pea size and then rubbing it together with 1 pump of my Neutrogena Rapid Results moisturizer and have had no adverse effects and none of the redness, peeling, break outs everyone talks about - so I'm wondering if I'm losing the effectiveness of the retin-a?
> 
> I had a little flakiness that literally lasted 1 day and my face feels a bit raw against my towel after a shower but other than that nothing. My skin already looks clear and bright but I'm not sure if it's because I started using Neutrogena Rapid Results moisturizer around the same time.



Is that what's it called in Greece?  Where is it made? Just wondering I'm going to Italy in the summer wondering if I could find it there too?


----------



## lenaofdc

Borse1224 said:


> Is that what's it called in Greece? Where is it made? Just wondering I'm going to Italy in the summer wondering if I could find it there too?


 
Just from googling "greek airol" I found it's a well respected brand in France and Greece and is made by Johnson and Johnson. So I'm sure you can find it in Italy since it's a European name brand. I hope it's in the same price range there!


----------



## Borse1224

lenaofdc said:
			
		

> Just from googling "greek airol" I found it's a well respected brand in France and Greece and is made by Johnson and Johnson. So I'm sure you can find it in Italy since it's a European name brand. I hope it's in the same price range there!



Does it come in different strengths?


----------



## lenaofdc

Borse1224 said:


> Does it come in different strengths?


 
I'm not sure, I just showed the pharmacist the tube my SIL uses and got the same thing .05%...I'm sure they have different strengths though just like any other medication.


----------



## Borse1224

lenaofdc said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, I just showed the pharmacist the tube my SIL uses and got the same thing .05%...I'm sure they have different strengths though just like any other medication.



That's what I use now the 0.05% but I payed $90
I'm sure it will be cheaper in europe. Never thought of buying there


----------



## jellybebe

DC-Cutie said:


> to get away from the greasy feeling, this is what I do.  I rub my palms together  to warm them up, then squirt a tiny bit (smaller than pea size) into my palms.  rub again, then pat into face.
> 
> This is a product where you really don't need much.



Thanks for the tip! Will have to try it when this horrible heat rash goes away.


----------



## terps08

Borse1224 said:


> That's what I use now the 0.05% but I payed $90
> I'm sure it will be cheaper in europe. Never thought of buying there



My insurance picked up most of it, but I still had to pay $45.  I use the 0.04%.  I also found this: https://retin-amicro.pskw.com/Page/Default.aspx 
the day AFTER I bought the prescription - ugh, at least I'll be able to use it on the refill though.


----------



## terps08

I started Retin-A about two weeks ago - I'm only using it every other night though, at 0.04%.  I have minimal acne, just some random ones pop up.  I'm in my mid-20s, so thought this was over and done with!  My dermatologist says this happens ALL the time, mostly it's work-induced stress, and some Retina-A should clear it up.

I have some peeling, but it's minimal and some redness.   It's not unbearable, but it's not great either - I have to put on a ton of moisturizer in the morning and makeup.  From what I've read, your skin gets worse and then better, so I'm just playing the waiting game now!


----------



## DC-Cutie

For new Retin-A users (or those that need to get a refill), did you know that you a get a coupon that for some insurance providers, will make it FREE!!!  I have never paid for Retin-A and only $5 for Tazorac.

Here is the coupon for Retin-A
https://retin-amicro.pskw.com/Page/Default.aspx

For Tazorac, you may have to ask your provider.


----------



## missjenny2679

I filled my prescription a while ago, but am too scared to start I just need to suck it up and start it already!


----------



## Borse1224

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> For new Retin-A users (or those that need to get a refill), did you know that you a get a coupon that for some insurance providers, will make it FREE!!!  I have never paid for Retin-A and only $5 for Tazorac.
> 
> Here is the coupon for Retin-A
> https://retin-amicro.pskw.com/Page/Default.aspx
> 
> For Tazorac, you may have to ask your provider.



Tried but it said I didn't qualify, is it for generic retin-a?


----------



## ruthatsumbody

Hi, I'm slightly confused, if you apply retin-a at night, in the morning when you are washing your face.. do you rub your skin hard in an attempt to remove the old skin and reveal new skin?

As when I apply water to my face, it feels quite slippy as the retin-a is still there, and im not sure if I should be rubbing so vigorously as this leaves my skin patchy or should i just gently be cleansing using my face wash?


----------



## L etoile

ruthatsumbody said:


> Hi, I'm slightly confused, if you apply retin-a at night, in the morning when you are washing your face.. do you rub your skin hard in an attempt to remove the old skin and reveal new skin?
> 
> As when I apply water to my face, it feels quite slippy as the retin-a is still there, and im not sure if I should be rubbing so vigorously as this leaves my skin patchy or should i just gently be cleansing using my face wash?



Only apply it at night to clean, dry skin.  Rub it in to your entire face gently, as you would with a regular moisturizer.  Wash it off in the morning, then apply sunscreen.  If you read the rest of this thread, there are very detailed instructions on how to use it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ruthatsumbody said:


> Hi, I'm slightly confused, if you apply retin-a at night, in the morning when you are washing your face.. do you rub your skin hard in an attempt to remove the old skin and reveal new skin?
> 
> As when I apply water to my face, it feels quite slippy as the retin-a is still there, and im not sure if I should be rubbing so vigorously as this leaves my skin patchy or should i just gently be cleansing using my face wash?



Don't scrub or rub your face vigorously, may cause irritation. Be gentle, your skin will shed on its own.


----------



## Aeris

I have been using Retin-A for the past few years. I apply an antioxidant serum afterward (in particular, one by Paula's Choice), then moisturize with either pure shea butter, grape seed oil, jojoba oil, or avocado oil. I haven't had an issue with irritation since incorporating the serum and moisturizers into my routine...and they don't negatively affect the performance of the Retin-A from what I've noticed.


----------



## terps08

Borse1224 said:


> Tried but it said I didn't qualify, is it for generic retin-a?



No, it's for the name brand, but you don't qualify if you use Medicare/Medicaid (or other state prescription programs) or  live in Mass.


----------



## usurp1

coconut oil is also an option,  it has anti-inflammatory, anti-microbial properties.  Its soothing and smells nice too!


----------



## nyc1967

i have been on the retin a micro for about 6 weeks now - the 0.04%.  I don't notice my skin shedding much -- do u think i need a stronger retin a or should i be happy my face is not dry and irritated?

i use it everyday - started everyother day but never had a problem


----------



## Aeris

Oh, I forgot to mention, I'm using Ziana (Retin-A combined with Clindmycin), not pure Retin-A. I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## Samia

I am just starting on Retin-a, a bit late I know (I just turned 35!!) but my skin is still really good and I want to keep it looking that way. Anyway I have heard good things about Avibon (also read a few posts up about it), I got the cream, my question is should I start using it on my own or should I consult my dermatologist before I use it?
Ladies if you are using (or used it) tips please, do I need to change anything else in my routine to compliment the cream.
Atm I use (alternating day/night) Cleansers: Clinique/ Bioderma, Mositurizer: Clinique (SPF 25)/Bobbi Brown (SPF 15). I mostly tone with Rose water and twice a week exfoliate with Dermologica and use various masks. TIA!


----------



## jellybebe

Samia said:


> I am just starting on Retin-a, a bit late I know (I just turned 35!!) but my skin is still really good and I want to keep it looking that way. Anyway I have heard good things about Avibon (also read a few posts up about it), I got the cream, my question is should I start using it on my own or should I consult my dermatologist before I use it?
> Ladies if you are using (or used it) tips please, do I need to change anything else in my routine to compliment the cream.
> Atm I use (alternating day/night) Cleansers: Clinique/ Bioderma, Mositurizer: Clinique (SPF 25)/Bobbi Brown (SPF 15). I mostly tone with Rose water and twice a week exfoliate with Dermologica and use various masks. TIA!



I started using Avibon last month and I love it! The only issues I have had with it are that my face feels a bit sticky after applying it (because it has so many emollients) and it does make the skin photosensitive so make sure you use lots of sunscreen during the day and reapply frequently! I broke out into a nasty rash from too much sun exposure on holiday, which was probably exacerbated by Avibon/vitamin A use.

As for my skincare routine, I didn't modify anything about it other than that the Avibon has cut down my use of other products at night! Since it has built-in moisturizers, it doesn't irritate the skin like pure Retin-A does and I find that i don't even have to wait 20 minutes after washing my face to apply it (although I usually wait about 10 mins anyway). So at night I remove makeup with cleansing oil, then I use my Clarisonic to deep-clean. Then I spray with Avene thermal water, wait for it to dry and then I apply Avibon! Very simple.


----------



## mysweetaudrina

Just for clarification...

There is NO difference between retin a and tretinoin?  Tretenoin is just the generic brand of retin a and is just cheaper?

My dermo just gave me a prescription for Tretinoin Cream 0.025%.  It was $55.  I'm 34.  Does that sound right?


----------



## mysweetaudrina

Another question....

Is Cetaphil and CeraVe created equal?

I'm looking to start a regimen here.  Should I get the Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser & Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream & Cetaphil sunscreen --- OR --- the CeraVe line of cleanser, moisturizer, sunscreen?

Also, where do I purchase the above?  I might just go to Amazon though.  seems easier!


----------



## L etoile

mysweetaudrina said:


> Just for clarification...
> 
> There is NO difference between retin a and tretinoin?  Tretenoin is just the generic brand of retin a and is just cheaper?
> 
> My dermo just gave me a prescription for Tretinoin Cream 0.025%.  It was $55.  I'm 34.  Does that sound right?



Tretinoin is the generic.  There are several trade brands (i.e Retin-A-Micro gel, Renova, Refissa, etc.).  The trades all contain various strengths of tretinoin in a patented vehicle (i.e. specific type of cream, gel, etc.).


----------



## L etoile

mysweetaudrina said:


> Another question....
> 
> Is Cetaphil and CeraVe created equal?
> 
> I'm looking to start a regimen here.  Should I get the Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser & Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream & Cetaphil sunscreen --- OR --- the CeraVe line of cleanser, moisturizer, sunscreen?
> 
> Also, where do I purchase the above?  I might just go to Amazon though.  seems easier!



You can get Cetaphil or Cerave at any drugstore or big box store (Target, Walmart).  It's a personal preference.  I have cherry picked my favorites from each line.  The Cerave cream (in the big jar) is my favorite body/face moisturizer.  I also like the Cerave PM for a nighttime facial moisturizer. Cetaphil has my favorite daytime moisturizer w/ SPF, though.  The Cerave AM (w/ SPF) was a little chalky for me.  My favorite Cetaphil one is oil-control.  I don't love either the Cetaphil or Cerave cleansers... I stick with Neutrogena for this.  Different strokes for different folks, though, so you may want to try them all and pick your favorites.


----------



## mysweetaudrina

L etoile said:


> You can get Cetaphil or Cerave at any drugstore or big box store (Target, Walmart). It's a personal preference. I have cherry picked my favorites from each line. The Cerave cream (in the big jar) is my favorite body/face moisturizer. I also like the Cerave PM for a nighttime facial moisturizer. Cetaphil has my favorite daytime moisturizer w/ SPF, though. The Cerave AM (w/ SPF) was a little chalky for me. My favorite Cetaphil one is oil-control. I don't love either the Cetaphil or Cerave cleansers... I stick with Neutrogena for this. Different strokes for different folks, though, so you may want to try them all and pick your favorites.


 

Thank you for responding so quickly!

Also, is it necessary to use an oil at night?  Like Coconut Oil, Pure emu oil?  Is that only if you get really dry?

Is this the Cetaphil moisturizer you use in the morning with spf?  http://www.amazon.com/Cetaphil-Defe...orr&keywords=cetaphil+moisturizing+lotion+spf


----------



## Samia

jellybebe said:


> I started using Avibon last month and I love it! The only issues I have had with it are that my face feels a bit sticky after applying it (because it has so many emollients) and it does make the skin photosensitive so make sure you use lots of sunscreen during the day and reapply frequently! I broke out into a nasty rash from too much sun exposure on holiday, which was probably exacerbated by Avibon/vitamin A use.



Thanks for the reply, I am a little hesitant to use it right now, my skin has never been better and I want it to stay that way and I really want to start using Avibon but I think I am a little scared.


----------



## DC-Cutie

You should only use avibon at night.


----------



## Samia

DC-Cutie said:


> You should only use avibon at night.



I know that, I am just scared if there will be peeling and dry patches


----------



## L etoile

mysweetaudrina said:


> Thank you for responding so quickly!
> 
> Also, is it necessary to use an oil at night?  Like Coconut Oil, Pure emu oil?  Is that only if you get really dry?
> 
> Is this the Cetaphil moisturizer you use in the morning with spf?  http://www.amazon.com/Cetaphil-Defe...orr&keywords=cetaphil+moisturizing+lotion+spf



I do not use oils with my tretinoin.  If I'm really, really dry and Cerave isn't working, I use Aquaphor.


----------



## Mininana

vhdos said:


> I use Retina-A too and I just think that waiting the 20 minutes after you wash your face is so silly.  I mean, I think that many of us wash our faces before we go to bed at night, so I'm not going to wash and then wait 20 minutes before going to bed  It's just silly.  My derm told me to mix my Retin-A with my basic moisturizer because then it will spread easier.




do you apply immediately after washing your face? Just curious. I found that retin A made me peel badly even if I used it with my moisturizer and waited 40 minutes. I've recently gotten a much lower dose (0.04%) but I'm waiting for a few scars to go first before I try retin A again... I had a few beauty marks removed from my face this past monday.


----------



## Mininana

vhdos said:


> Bumping this again because my retina is making my skin go crazy this time around.  The area around my mouth and chin feels like it's on fire.  Red, dry, peeling, flaking, and just painful....  I even backed of my usage to every other day (and I had to take two days off last week because it was so bad).  I even avoided my chin area when I used it the night before last, but I must have got a tiny bit of retina on there when I applied my argan oil and the response is just as bad as if I would have applied my normal amount.  To make matters worse, I have a couple of spots of poison ivy on my face.  It's not bad (just a tiny red dot or two) and I'm hoping it will just go away (in the past, it usually goes away pretty quick).  Any suggestions to help my chin area?  I'm really trying to stick with it, but this is getting tough




I know this is an older post but please try cicalfate next time! I swear it's a miracle cream. It has antibacterial, skin regenerating ingredients and I use it on everything, even on pimples!


----------



## Mininana

lenaofdc said:


> I was in Greece visiting family recently and noticed my sister-in-law's amazing skin. She's 50 but looks way, way younger and has virtually no wrinkles - turns out she's been using Airol retin-a for the past year. She said it's super cheap there and you don't need an RX. Jumping on the bandwagon I went to the pharmacy and bought 4 20gr tubes of name brand Airol for 4 Euros each!
> 
> The great deal aside, my question is does anyone have any experience cutting the retin-a with a moisturizer (as opposed to putting moisturizer on afterwards)? Airol is more of a paste than a cream and seems to dry up as soon as I put it on my skin making it impossible to use a small amount to spread around. So for the past 2 weeks I have been using a half pea size and then rubbing it together with 1 pump of my Neutrogena Rapid Results moisturizer and have had no adverse effects and none of the redness, peeling, break outs everyone talks about - so I'm wondering if I'm losing the effectiveness of the retin-a?
> 
> I had a little flakiness that literally lasted 1 day and my face feels a bit raw against my towel after a shower but other than that nothing. My skin already looks clear and bright but I'm not sure if it's because I started using Neutrogena Rapid Results moisturizer around the same time.





I've always been told to mix with moisturizer to help it spread better. The effects are the same. Please make sure to check the expiration date as my retin A usually never has more than 18 months..  and I barely finish a tube a year (I use very little because I only use about once a week when I do!)


----------



## Mininana

Has anyone tried azaleic acid? This one is apparently ok for people with Rosacea... same effects as retin A. I got me a tube just to try out. I don't have rosacea but i'm scared to try retin A as the tubes that I had were 0.25% and too strong on my skin.


I also got Retin A 0.04% and I'm a little scared to try.


----------



## Lizzy7

I know Retin A is good for acne and can help fine lines, but what if you have no acne and no fine lines, but notice your skin is just starting to sag, can you use Retin A for firming skin alone? I read both answers that you can and can't, it's confusing!


----------



## terps08

Lizzy7 said:


> I know Retin A is good for acne and can help fine lines, but what if you have no acne and no fine lines, but notice your skin is just starting to sag, can you use Retin A for firming skin alone? I read both answers that you can and can't, it's confusing!



Not sure about that, Lizzy7, I use Retin A for slight adult acne and it helping with fine lines was just icing on top (more preventative care)!  

I would check with your dermatologist, sorry to not be more helpful, but my derm was super helpful in answering any/all questions.


----------



## Samia

An update, I have been using Avibon for a week now and doing great, I have not seen any peeling or dryness at all.
Its too early too say but I do see a little difference in my skin.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Samia said:


> An update, I have been using Avibon for a week now and doing great, I have not seen any peeling or dryness at all.
> Its too early too say but I do see a little difference in my skin.



Because it's so emollient, I doubt you'll experience any shedding.


----------



## lenaofdc

Are you ladies going to the pool or doing other outdoor activities while using your retin A? I have stopped using it for the time being because I was getting a ton of freckles at the pool even with a hat and SPF 100! Maybe it's just a bad SPF? I was using Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch SPF 100. Can someone recommend a different solution?


----------



## Neo007

Hello Ladies! I've been following this thread even though I'm not using any Retin A yet. I'm 36, have good skin in general, but also some discoloration due to too much sun as a kid growing up in Africa - I never got sunburned, so at the time nobody paid attention with much protection. 

I have been toying with the idea of jumping on the bandwagon, but also a bit scared, especially as I have sensitive skin to begin with. But I'm now very tempted of giving Avibon a try, as it seems much gentler? I wanted to ask those using it: do you use it daily in the evening? And do you still need to apply extra moisturizer after that? I know it is normally a must with Retin A, but it seems that Avibon is much more emollient? Also, what do you do with other stuff you may be using? I love my Estée Lauder Advanced Night Repair I use every evening, could I still somehow integrate it in my routine, or won't I need it anymore?

Thanks in advance for any info you may be able to share !


----------



## DC-Cutie

Neo007 said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been following this thread even though I'm not using any Retin A yet. I'm 36, have good skin in general, but also some discoloration due to too much sun as a kid growing up in Africa - I never got sunburned, so at the time nobody paid attention with much protection.
> 
> I have been toying with the idea of jumping on the bandwagon, but also a bit scared, especially as I have sensitive skin to begin with. But I'm now very tempted of giving Avibon a try, as it seems much gentler? I wanted to ask those using it: do you use it daily in the evening? And do you still need to apply extra moisturizer after that? I know it is normally a must with Retin A, but it seems that Avibon is much more emollient? Also, what do you do with other stuff you may be using? I love my Estée Lauder Advanced Night Repair I use every evening, could I still somehow integrate it in my routine, or won't I need it anymore?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info you may be able to share !



You will not need any other creams while using avibon. It's moisturizing all buy itself and a little goes a long way. Only use at night.


----------



## Neo007

DC-Cutie said:


> You will not need any other creams while using avibon. It's moisturizing all buy itself and a little goes a long way. Only use at night.



Thank you so much, I really appreciate you taking the time 

Now I just need to get the courage to start


----------



## lenaofdc

So I recently became brave enough to start using straight up Retin A and not mix it with my moisturizer....and ahhhh I can tell you that you ARE losing potency when you mix it because holy purging batman! The pimples are beginning to heal now and I don't see any new ones popping up but wow this stuff is potent when you don't mix it!


----------



## Samia

Sorry double post


----------



## Samia

I just wanted to ask if anyone does laser hair removal treatments? How many days before should I stop using Retin A (I use Avibon) 
Anything I should or shouldn't do?


----------



## PurseProne

That stuff is harsh and you won't get "used" to it, you either need to use less or use it ever 3rd day. I've used it for acne. What I think works better for wrinkles and acne is glycolic acid, it has the same end results except instead of ravaging your skin it makes it smooth and soft. 

I use this website

smartskincare   .  com


----------



## PurseProne

Samia said:


> I just wanted to ask if anyone does laser hair removal treatments? How many days before should I stop using Retin A (I use Avibon)
> Anything I should or shouldn't do?



I've had laser hair removal, but not in areas where I use retin a. I would stop using it about a week before and a week after.


----------



## loladiamonds

DC-Cutie said:


> my derm says the same thing: Retin-A and a good moisturizer is all we really need


 
would you happen to know if it is safe to use both avibon and tazorac? not at the same exact time of course but one during the day, the other at night?

thanks a million!


----------



## DC-Cutie

loladiamonds said:


> would you happen to know if it is safe to use both avibon and tazorac? not at the same exact time of course but one during the day, the other at night?
> 
> thanks a million!



I alternate between both products and haven't had any reactions.


----------



## chicemily

I've been using retina a for almost 3 years.  I use it 2-3 times a week.  My skin is definitely less flaky and irritated by it than it was when I first started.  My skin seems to handle it pretty well it's just sometimes when I apply foundation which I don't use daily (with a foundation brush) it shows off flakey and peeling areas that I didn't notice without the foundation.  I'm curious how you ladies deal with applying foundation if you're a retina a user.  In the past if I got flakey patches when I applied foundation I'd exfoliate the area with a wash cloth or Neutrogena exfoliating pads then re-apply foundation but I worry a bit that causes too much irritation or inflammation to my skin.


----------



## xlana

^^
Funny you mention this, because I am going through the same exact thing as well. I only put on a light layer of foundation too. It's weird because I only expected the flakey areas to be on the areas that I'm actively breaking out in but it's in random places where my skin is clear too.


----------



## Miumiu777

I don't understand the concept of retin a. I believe it was first used a treatment for acne. Two studies on retin A were terminated because the participants suffered major health problems. Obviosuly they were using various strengths and dosage but still.
It thins your skin over time, therefore making it more sensitive and prone to sun damage. If doesn't look good either. If we were meant to peel and shed we'd have skin like snakes. With skin being already very thin on our faces you'd think one should baby it, take care of it and use nice serums and creams that hydrate it not strip it of it's natural oils. I believe the nature has given us everything we need to take care of our skin and being beautiful doesn't have to mean you compromise your health.


----------



## rosebud_7

I've been using Retin-A .05% cream since I was 15 years old (for acne), and I am in my early 30's now.  For me, it has been the holy grail of skin treatments, and I will never use anything else!  The most important thing I learned is to use it correctly, wear sunscreen, and to be patient with it!  I experienced the same things they warn you about (drying, peeling, redness, skin getting worse before it gets better) but the overall results are amazing...I still get very occasional breakouts, but they heal quickly, no scarring or discolored marks, and are nothing that a litttle concealer can't cover.
From what I understand about it, it works by rapidly increasing skin cell turnover, so your skin naturally exfoliates itself and sheds that top dead layer more quickly, which helps keep the inside of your pores clear.  That's why it makes your skin "thinner" and more sensitive: your top skin layer is much "newer."  For those of you who have first started using it, or have a script and are afraid to start, the long term payoff is sooooo worth it. Just be patient, find a gentle skin care regimen to keep your skin from too much irritation (I use either Clinique facial soap extra mild or philosophy purity, Clinique moisture surge gel if I'm a bit dry, and the moisture surge spray, and city block SPF 40), and use your sunscreen! Good luck!


----------



## amesbegonia

I eased my way into it by mixing a very small amt of RetinA w/ CeraVe lotion. CeraVe has ingredients like high end lotions (ceramicides & hyalauronic acid) but u can get it at the drug store. 
Anyway b4 doing this my face just never got usesd to the harshness of RetinA. I worked my way up to a full pea sized amt but never stoppped using some of the CeraVe completely.  I also used pure Vit E oil on any redness.  
Worked 4 me this way!


----------



## Archipelago

Is Retin-A something you use daily for a long time? Or are you supposed to use it til you run out, and then you take a break to let your skin recover?


----------



## rosebud_7

I've been using it consistently for over 15 years without a real "break."  The only times I have not used it have been if my skin was angry at me (sunburn, windburn, or really really dry/flaky from a sudden really dry environment), but it was only a temporary break while I let my skin recover.  Then, it was back on.  I've heard that you don't want to use it while pregnant/breastfeeding though (i'd definitely ask the doc about that though!) It may take a while to get your skin used to it on a daily basis, but whatever your skin can handle consistently  ask your doc though for what he/she recommends for your personally though.  Best of luck!


----------



## Archipelago

rosebud_7 said:
			
		

> I've been using it consistently for over 15 years without a real "break."  The only times I have not used it have been if my skin was angry at me (sunburn, windburn, or really really dry/flaky from a sudden really dry environment), but it was only a temporary break while I let my skin recover.  Then, it was back on.  I've heard that you don't want to use it while pregnant/breastfeeding though (i'd definitely ask the doc about that though!) It may take a while to get your skin used to it on a daily basis, but whatever your skin can handle consistently  ask your doc though for what he/she recommends for your personally though.  Best of luck!



Thank you. That's very helpful.  I'm glad to know it can be used long term. I've been using it on and off for a year and I like the results.


----------



## angeis2

I was wondering if you guys could give me your opinions! So I started using 0.04% tretinoin gel for my mild acne. Im 18 years old btw. I've been following the general instructions (using pea size amount,sunscreen etc) for the last 5 months and I don't see a difference in my acne. My face looks the same as 5 months ago. I don't get dryness or irritation from the tretinoin. Should I continue using it or should I ask my doctor for a higher concentration ? Thank you


----------



## babypie

Really glad to have found this thread.  I just got a prescription for RETIN-A MICRO 0.1% GEL today - excited to see what it does for my breakouts!  I'm planning to use it with Cetaphil cleanser and moisturizer (doc rec).  Now to purge the bathroom of the product clutter!


----------



## babypie

Does anyone use Clarisonic while using Retin A?


----------



## luxeluxe

babypie said:


> Does anyone use Clarisonic while using Retin A?



Please don't do this. Retin-A is a prescription exfoliator, the last thing you want to use with it is a high speed mechanical exfoliator in conjuction.


----------



## km8282

babypie said:


> Does anyone use Clarisonic while using Retin A?



I do. :shame:
But, I've been using Retin A for a really long time, and don't get red or flaky from it anymore. If you do, then I wouldn't suggest using the Clarisonic.


----------



## Samia

babypie said:


> Does anyone use Clarisonic while using Retin A?



I use both Avibon and clarisonic. But I use Avibon 3 times a week and the rest of the nights I use a serum. But I guess Avibon is not so aggressive on the skin anyway.


----------



## AAdams

babypie said:


> Does anyone use Clarisonic while using Retin A?


I use my clarisonic with Retin A all the time without any issues.


----------



## babypie

luxeluxe said:


> Please don't do this. Retin-A is a prescription exfoliator, the last thing you want to use with it is a high speed mechanical exfoliator in conjuction.





km8282 said:


> I do. :shame:
> But, I've been using Retin A for a really long time, and don't get red or flaky from it anymore. If you do, then I wouldn't suggest using the Clarisonic.





Samia said:


> I use both Avibon and clarisonic. But I use Avibon 3 times a week and the rest of the nights I use a serum. But I guess Avibon is not so aggressive on the skin anyway.





AAdams said:


> I use my clarisonic with Retin A all the time without any issues.



Thanks for the replies everyone!  I wont be starting retin-a until tomorrow, I guess I'll see how my skin responds before using the clarisonic  and even then maybe use is sparingly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Samia said:


> I use both Avibon and clarisonic. But I use Avibon 3 times a week and the rest of the nights I use a serum. But I guess Avibon is not so aggressive on the skin anyway.



Same here. 

In the beginning, I only used the clarisonic once a week, when peeling was heavy. But, now I use it 2-3 times a week, no issue and same for using retin-a in conjunction with avibon.


----------



## babypie

Duplicate post.


----------



## Frivole88

i've read from the earlier post that you're not suppose to use a toner when using Retin-A. my question is how do you ladies remove your make-up if you don't use a toner? because i'm pretty sure there's still traces of make-up left after you wash you face.

and also do you have to use sunscreen even if you are just staying indoors? because i'm a stay-at-home mom and i don't go out that often maybe i don't need to use a sunscreen if i'm just staying inside the house. 

and what is a good brand of sunscreen to use for oily, acne-prone skin? does make-up foundation with SPF is good enough for sunscreen? sorry if i'm asking too many questions.


----------



## babypie

kristinlorraine said:


> and what is a good brand of sunscreen to use for oily, acne-prone skin? does make-up foundation with SPF is good enough for sunscreen? sorry if i'm asking too many questions.



  I wouldn't trust just using a foundation with SPF.  I use Cetaphil Dermacontrol SPF 30 http://www.cetaphil.com/products/dermacontrol-oil-control-moisturizer-spf30


----------



## suzyloveschanel

amesbegonia said:


> I eased my way into it by mixing a very small amt of RetinA w/ CeraVe lotion. CeraVe has ingredients like high end lotions (ceramicides & hyalauronic acid) but u can get it at the drug store.
> Anyway b4 doing this my face just never got usesd to the harshness of RetinA. I worked my way up to a full pea sized amt but never stoppped using some of the CeraVe completely.  I also used pure Vit E oil on any redness.
> Worked 4 me this way!



How many days a week do use retina now? And are you still mixing with cerave??


----------



## suzyloveschanel

babypie said:


> Does anyone use Clarisonic while using Retin A?



Yes I use it the morning after I use retin a


----------



## ncch

Does anyone know if avibon is available in Germany?


----------



## babypie

Not sure, but it's available online.


----------



## km8282

I know waxing is a big no no while using Retin A, but what about hair removal creams? I bought one by Sally Hansen, and wanted to give it a try for my upper lip & in between my eye brows. Any advice?


----------



## cupoftea91

km8282 said:


> I know waxing is a big no no while using Retin A, but what about hair removal creams? I bought one by Sally Hansen, and wanted to give it a try for my upper lip & in between my eye brows. Any advice?



I wouldnt say waxing is a complete no no whilst on retin a...I think it depends on how often you use it and how your skin reacts. Also, go to somewhere reputable to get it waxed. 
Or if its only a few hairs, just pluck them out. I would not recommend using depilatory creams.


----------



## ncch

babypie said:


> Not sure, but it's available online.



Yes, thanks. Just seemed so much cheaper in Europe than online so was going to ask a friend that's going to Germany to get me a tube.


----------



## Sassys

I just started Retin A Micro gel last week; should I be concerned I am not peeling at all?

I use to use a Retin A mixed in with Hydroquinone (my doctor's brand) and peeled like crazy.


----------



## babypie

I didn't peel until week 2 on retin-a micro. My peeling has been mild so far.


----------



## jellybebe

I'm back on the Retin A wagon. There is apparently a shortage in Canada, which is really annoying, but I managed to snag a tube. I used it last night with no major issues (I seriously peeled the first time I tried it, but that was partly because I wasn't waiting long enough after washing my face) and I was using Avibon for a few months before I stopped using Retin A products altogether because I was worried that a little red spot on my chin was perioral dermatitis and could be aggravated by the Retin A. Well, the spot hasn't changed much either way so I figured it wouldn't hurt to try. My skin has been looking really good lately so I'll be sad if my skin starts to look really bad again like it did the last time I started it.


----------



## tbaby2013

Love Retin-A! It's all about treating your skin very gently, such as when washing and even when applying the Retin-A(use light strokes-we may get too eager when applying a product that is supposed to make us beautiful longer!) Keep your skin hydrated constantly with a lightweight lotion for sensitive skin to not only soothe the skin, but to encourage healing and regulation of skin cells. Use only a couple of nights a week at first, then when you build more of a tolerance, you can increase usage. Give your skin time to adjust. Good luck and it is worth it!


----------



## jellybebe

No peeling after applying 2 nights in a row. Will give myself a break tonight.


----------



## Mininana

A break sounds like a good idea. I only apply two to three times a week at the most
And it seems to work well that way


----------



## Mininana

jellybebe said:


> No peeling after applying 2 nights in a row. Will give myself a break tonight.



Are you using sunscreen? This is a must

Btw I LOVE using 

Either la Roche posay or Avene 50+ SPF 

For body!! The spray version. Very lightweight and enough for moisturizing my skin!!

I always thought my skin was dry to later find out my skin is oily based (never had oil on a rice paper ever!!!) 
It just happens to be a dehydrated oily skin

So all I use now is a Lancôme pink toner and the sunscreen that is meant for body and I have not had a pimple in years and my skin glows always


----------



## jellybebe

I use sunscreen religiously even though I work inside all day. In the summers or if I will be outside or exposed to UV rays for any length of time (only on vacation I'm afraid), I bring a powder mineral sunscreen by PTR to reapply SPF. 



Mininana said:


> Are you using sunscreen? This is a must
> 
> Btw I LOVE using
> 
> Either la Roche posay or Avene 50+ SPF
> 
> For body!! The spray version. Very lightweight and enough for moisturizing my skin!!
> 
> I always thought my skin was dry to later find out my skin is oily based (never had oil on a rice paper ever!!!)
> It just happens to be a dehydrated oily skin
> 
> So all I use now is a Lancôme pink toner and the sunscreen that is meant for body and I have not had a pimple in years and my skin glows always


----------



## de_la_bonne_vie

I'm not sure if it has been mentioned, but differin gel is an alternative to retin-a that is milder. It's by prescription as well. I've been using it for about 3 years now sometimes with months of not using. I was originally using it for acne and I noticed that my skin looked extra tight and shiny on my acne hotspots when the pimples cleared up. It looked like I was wearing highlight on my cheeks in pictures.

 I started using it all over my face especially when the weather changes and my skin hasn't been having those awkward fall to winter and spring to summer freak outs. I can't say what it does for wrinkles, but I really like what it does for me. I have sensitive skin by the way and it helps get things back under control when I try a new product that breaks me out.


----------



## Millee

I started retin-a and it was causing such bad scaling and peeling that I barely wanted to leave the house. I tried putting on cream right after applying but it didn't help. However, this sounds a bit weird, but using Korean snail creams has really seemed to help protect against the peeling. Not sure why! I started using Elishacoy's snail cream though and the peeling is way way way less.


----------



## jellybebe

I have restarted Retin A too and I think I have been a bit too aggressive so I will back off for the week. I normally apply it every other night but sometimes that is not possible with work. I have recently started using the B5 hydrating gel from Skinceuticals which is a viscous gel containing hyaluronic acid, which seems to be helping a bit with excessive flaking.


----------



## Haan

Now im scared to even think of trying. :|


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Started using Retin-A .025% to prevent wrinkles. I'm up to using it about every other day with no complications, thanks to the tips on this thread. 

Do you ladies still use face masks/exfoliators while using Retin-A? Or is that a no-no?


----------



## Jeanek

I started on the .025 Tretinoin cream about 3 weeks ago for mild cycle related acne/sun spots. I'm 35. I've had no problems at all so far and I've befn using it every night (except once).  I haven't even had any extra breakouts (yet?). It hasn't helped yet to reduce break outs, but it seems to make them go away more quickly. My skin texture already looks better! I'm thrilled so far. I have an appointment in s few weeks and will ask for the .05%, hoping it'll make the pimples go away even faster. 

I wash my face at night with Clinique acne bar, then tone with Thayers alcohol free cucumber (witch hazel) toner. Then I rinse again, pat dry. I wait 45-60 min, then apply a large pea sized amount of Retin-A all over including my neck. That's it. No moisturizer or anything at night. 

In the morning, I use Cetaphil gentle wash & Cetaphil 30 SPF lotion before my foundation. I also use coconut oil under my eyes if I don't need to go outside. So simple and easy and I see amazing results already! 

I have used a glycolic acid peel once, but only kept it on for 1 min. If you're having any irritation, the only thing I'd use is coconut oil, or whatever you find soothing. Oh I also use my Oil of Olay scrubbing brush most mornings with the gentle cleanser. It's very gentle


----------



## prisma

Been using Retin A for 20 years, at least once a week but most times 2 to 3 times a week.

I peeled the first few times I used it but it was smooth sailing after that.

In my mid-40's, very few wrinkles around the eyes and face. Not so obvious fine lines on my forehead, I attribute it all to retin A and sunblock.  So I encourage you girls to persevere.  If your face gets sensitive or flakey, rest for a few days or a week, or take it slowly. Don't give up.


----------



## prisma

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Started using Retin-A .025% to prevent wrinkles. I'm up to using it about every other day with no complications, thanks to the tips on this thread.
> 
> Do you ladies still use face masks/exfoliators while using Retin-A? Or is that a no-no?



My face has become a lot tougher over the years so I use clay mask once a week.
Alternate BHA and AHA gels with retin A.  Even use clarisonic at times (when I have full makeup). But that's just me. I built up tolerance over the years.

Goodluck.


----------



## PrettyAsCanBri

My chin and sides of my nose have been peeling like a snake! Every night before I put the Retin A on I just remind myself of how pretty I'll be once my skin clears up lol


----------



## Sassys

PrettyAsCanBri said:


> My chin and sides of my nose have been peeling like a snake! Every night before I put the Retin A on I just remind myself of how pretty I'll be once my skin clears up lol



I was always told not to use Retin A every day. Use it every other day or 2 times a week, until you can tolerate more days. Also, I was told to mix it with some moisturizer.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Bumping this because I had originally tried a cream my derm made for me and the pain was intolerable... But I made a ton of mistakes (having now read this thread).  I applied it to my entire face as you would a moisturizer and continued with my Routine which was probably too much.

I got my hands on Triluma (mom got it in Mexico !) and she swears it's been great for her so  going to try it using the advice here.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Pattern8

I'm probably just repeating what others have said. But having been in the beauty business for some time I will say this: I don't think there is any product out there that can compete with the results from Rx retin-a. The trick as your finding out is acclimating yourself to it. I would start by using it every third day applying a pea size amount 30 mins-1hr after cleansing and only at night. Then slowly over the course of several weeks begin using it every night or every other night. And be careful when using your other products especially ones that are marketed as anti-aging as they can cause irritation when used while using retin-a. Stick with it (6 month min) and you won't ever go back.


----------



## LVoed

Rose water as a toner.. I swear it works wonders! Believe it or not a gentle treatment oil after that works wonders.. Check out Paula's Choice


----------



## parisienne03

Question to retinol-a users,  do you use the alcohol based or cream based retinol-a?  My doctor prescribed me the cream version, didn't realize this until I picked it up at the pharmacy.  It's been years since I used retinol-a....I used to use the alcohol based one (steivamyacin).  Do you have a preference?  I'm going to Europe in a week.....Greek islands, would you still use it even if you're gonna be out in the sun and on the beach or hold off?


Thx!


----------



## jayne01

Help! I've been using Tretinoin .05 for a little over a week, I started every night b/c that was the directions my (new) derm gave me. I had clear skin going on it but just turned 36 and wanted to start on something for anti-aging. After about 5 days my skin was really breaking out so I took 2 nights off and it settled down. Then Saturday night w/out thinking I put it on right after I had washed my face (dumb, I know!). It immediately started to itch but I was exhausted and went right to bed. I woke up with bumps and red patches all over my face! It kind of burned and itched like crazy. I went to a gym class that am which probably didn't help, it's sort of like a bad heat rash on my face. I applied hydrocortisone last night and it looked slightly better this am but is still red, blotchy, scaly and irritated feeling. Luckily I was off today but have to work tomorrow, ugh, is there anything else I can do to speed up the healing?? I'm using cetaphil cleanser & lotion, there's no way I can go to work tomorrow without covering it with foundation but I know that's probably going to look terrible too...


----------



## Jeanek

Jayne, it sounds like you might be allergic? I'd call your dr or pharmacist before using it again. I never had any reaction like you describe. I hope you're feeling better now! 

If you use it again truly use less than a pea sized amount and wait at least 45 min after washing your face. I'd probably recommend using it only twice a week.

Im 35, I'm still using it 5-6 nights a week (I get lazy), and am at .05%. I get comments that I'm glowing quite often! I'm at about 4-5 months and wrinkles are softening already, brown spots are lightening. Can't wait to see what a year in looks like! I still get cycle related break outs, but they fade quickly thankfully!


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

I have been using Retin A for two years. I have always had dry skin. Peeling and redness is something that happens while your skin gets used to it. If it's too much for you, cut back the strength and nights you use it. You can "cut" the strength with your face cream. Absolutely do not use it if you will be in the sun a lot, like beach travel or hiking. And use 50plus sun protection. Use zinc oxide ( there is a clear, not just the white stuff) over that when in the sun. I use it almost every night except in the summer when I will be in the sun more. Nothing compares to Retin A for better skin Some can't tolerate it, but most can. The cream is gentler then the gel. It will take some experimenting what will work for you. But, flaking and redness is normal for a week or two. It will be so worth it if you can stay with it. Incidentally, I am up to the strongest .01%


----------



## jellybebe

It's crazy, I have been using Retin A consistently almost every other night for the past 2 years, and it still makes me flake a lot. It's no longer painful and I don't really turn red, which tells me that my skin is getting thicker and stronger, but it's pretty unbelievable that I'm still peeling after all this time. Obviously I am going to keep using it because I think it's going to make a big difference in the long run!


----------



## purseprincess32

Did you try a night oil like Josie Maran Argan Oil to sooth skin dryness and irritation?


----------



## staceyjan

prisma said:


> Been using Retin A for 20 years, at least once a week but most times 2 to 3 times a week.
> 
> I peeled the first few times I used it but it was smooth sailing after that.
> 
> In my mid-40's, very few wrinkles around the eyes and face. Not so obvious fine lines on my forehead, I attribute it all to retin A and sunblock.  So I encourage you girls to persevere.  If your face gets sensitive or flakey, rest for a few days or a week, or take it slowly. Don't give up.



I was going to state the same.  I started when I was 16 and had cystic acne.  I did skip years in between but always came back to it.  I am now 40 and still have the same dermatologist - lol.  He always told me not to do anything to my face until I am 40.  So, last week I told him I am forty and ready for something.  He replied that I do not have 40 year old skin and owe it to RetinA.  

For the PP that stated apply moisturizer after, I am wondering if your derm suggested it?  My dorm stated not to apply anything over it and just moisturizer in the AM.

I also use Cetaphil soap.  I am still on the search for a moisturizer with a sunscreen that I love...

In the winter when my face does get dry, I can't use a foundation because it looks flaky.  I use Dr. Jart BB tinted cream instead.


----------



## Moirai

Here's my experience in using Retin A for 3 - 4 months now. One has to start out slowly to allow the skin to adjust. I started every third day for two weeks, followed by every second day for two weeks, etc until using every day. I had mild dryness and flaking that improved over time. This is the Retin A working to remove dead skin. If you experience excessive amount, it means you are using too much or too often - use moisturizer and hold off on Retin A for 1-2 days until skin improves, then start again slowly. Use only pea size amount for the face. With the cream, one has to wait about 30 min after washing face to allow skin to dry, otherwise it will be irritating. If you use retin A micro gel version (different from alcohol-based gel), waiting is not necessary because in that version Retin A is time-released. In this short time, I have noticed greater smoothness and evenness to my skin. I treat dry areas with Cetaphil lotion and use eye cream around my eyes, otherwise I do not apply anything else once Retin A is on. I always use sunscreen in morning - my daily product is EltaMD - I believe this is popular with dermatologists. It's only available online or from your dermatologist.


----------



## lizluv90

SK-II  has the best anti aging line of skin care and cosmetics (super expensive might cost you as much as a botox session) but worth giving a shot .


----------



## jellybebe

Moirai said:


> Here's my experience in using Retin A for 3 - 4 months now. One has to start out slowly to allow the skin to adjust. I started every third day for two weeks, followed by every second day for two weeks, etc until using every day. I had mild dryness and flaking that improved over time. This is the Retin A working to remove dead skin. If you experience excessive amount, it means you are using too much or too often - use moisturizer and hold off on Retin A for 1-2 days until skin improves, then start again slowly. Use only pea size amount for the face. With the cream, one has to wait about 30 min after washing face to allow skin to dry, otherwise it will be irritating. If you use retin A micro gel version (different from alcohol-based gel), waiting is not necessary because in that version Retin A is time-released. In this short time, I have noticed greater smoothness and evenness to my skin. I treat dry areas with Cetaphil lotion and use eye cream around my eyes, otherwise I do not apply anything else once Retin A is on. I always use sunscreen in morning - my daily product is EltaMD - I believe this is popular with dermatologists. It's only available online or from your dermatologist.




I love this sunscreen too, it has been a great addition to my beauty routine. I'm not in the sun much but I haven't had any increased photosensitivity since I started using it.


----------



## Moirai

jellybebe said:


> I love this sunscreen too, it has been a great addition to my beauty routine. I'm not in the sun much but I haven't had any increased photosensitivity since I started using it.



Love this too. I have used this brand for several years and have not found another that is better. I'm currently using UV daily tinted version and love that I don't need a moisturizer, especially in this heat. My foundation glides smoothly over it.


----------



## staceyjan

jellybebe said:


> I love this sunscreen too, it has been a great addition to my beauty routine. I'm not in the sun much but I haven't had any increased photosensitivity since I started using it.



I am going to try it.  Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## lizluv90

When u are using Retin A just stay away from from the sun. I remember my aesthetician asking me to  stay away from Retin A based creams when I was getting laser hair removal on my face cos it makes the skin very sensitive. You should try hydroxy acid based products instead.They work better. I use a  IASO Blemish care set of booster,toner and emulsion in that order and it really helped to clear my skin.


----------



## Moirai

staceyjan said:


> I was going to state the same.  I started when I was 16 and had cystic acne.  I did skip years in between but always came back to it.  I am now 40 and still have the same dermatologist - lol.  He always told me not to do anything to my face until I am 40.  So, last week I told him I am forty and ready for something.  He replied that I do not have 40 year old skin and owe it to RetinA.
> 
> For the PP that stated apply moisturizer after, I am wondering if your derm suggested it?  My dorm stated not to apply anything over it and just moisturizer in the AM.
> 
> I also use Cetaphil soap.  I am still on the search for a moisturizer with a sunscreen that I love...
> 
> In the winter when my face does get dry, I can't use a foundation because it looks flaky.  I use Dr. Jart BB tinted cream instead.





staceyjan said:


> I am going to try it.  Thank you for the suggestion.



Hope it works out for you. I've tried Dr. Jart BB tinted creams and still prefer eltamd. EltaMD has different formulations so I suggest looking at the ingredients and reviews to see which would be better for you. I've purchased from skinstore, lovelyskin, and dermstore. There are many reviews there.


----------



## staceyjan

Moirai said:


> Hope it works out for you. I've tried Dr. Jart BB tinted creams and still prefer eltamd. EltaMD has different formulations so I suggest looking at the ingredients and reviews to see which would be better for you. I've purchased from skinstore, lovelyskin, and dermstore. There are many reviews there.



Just looked at eltamd from the derm store.  I am going to try the tinted sunscreen one.  Do you think I would also need a moisturizer?   I would love if they had an all in one type of formula.


----------



## Moirai

There are 3 tinted versions - UV Daily, UV Clear, and UV Physical. I use UV Daily tinted version and it's hydrating enough for me that I don't need a moisturizer. I'll use cetaphil on dry patches. UV Daily contains hyaluronic acid which increases hydration so that's probably the one you want. UV Clear is more for acne-prone skin. The tint is darker than Dr. Jart Radiance BB cream and closer to shade of Premium BB cream. Hope that helps.


----------



## Moirai

staceyjan said:


> Just looked at eltamd from the derm store.  I am going to try the tinted sunscreen one.  Do you think I would also need a moisturizer?   I would love if they had an all in one type of formula.



Hi, see my reply. Forgot to quote you.


----------



## staceyjan

Moirai said:


> There are 3 tinted versions - UV Daily, UV Clear, and UV Physical. I use UV Daily tinted version and it's hydrating enough for me that I don't need a moisturizer. I'll use cetaphil on dry patches. UV Daily contains hyaluronic acid which increases hydration so that's probably the one you want. UV Clear is more for acne-prone skin. The tint is darker than Dr. Jart Radiance BB cream and closer to shade of Premium BB cream. Hope that helps.



Thank you for such a thorough review.  It was very helpful and I am ready to now order.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Letting the Retin A to absorb is the key- so putting anything "over" it until it does is deluding it. Unfortunately, you don't even know how much. My Dr. Did suggest "cutting" ( deluding) it with my moisturizer when I started with too strong, and just  temporarily. If your skin is really flaky use baby diaper cream with zinc oxide to ease it.


----------



## Mininana

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Letting the Retin A to absorb is the key- so putting anything "over" it until it does is deluding it. Unfortunately, you don't even know how much. My Dr. Did suggest "cutting" ( deluding) it with my moisturizer when I started with too strong, and just  temporarily. If your skin is really flaky use baby diaper cream with zinc oxide to ease it.




I always dilute mine with cream and I still peel


Also use avene cicalfate to help it heal from the peeling


----------



## staceyjan

Moirai said:


> Hope it works out for you. I've tried Dr. Jart BB tinted creams and still prefer eltamd. EltaMD has different formulations so I suggest looking at the ingredients and reviews to see which would be better for you. I've purchased from skinstore, lovelyskin, and dermstore. There are many reviews there.



I have been using EltaMD for a few weeks and love it!  It is so easy to reapply.  Even my 10 year old DD liked the tint.   We were in Disney and I brought it to the parks with me daily.  Thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## Moirai

staceyjan said:


> I have been using EltaMD for a few weeks and love it!  It is so easy to reapply.  Even my 10 year old DD liked the tint.   We were in Disney and I brought it to the parks with me daily.  Thanks again for the recommendation.



You're very welcome. Glad you like it. I think it's the reason why my foundation goes on so smoothly. If I am out all day in the sun like at the pool or beach, I'll use the sport version - it's a bit shinier because it's water resistance but still nice and fragrance-free.


----------



## Classic Chic

Another vote for EltaMD! I was a die hard fan of Sishiedo Urban defense sunblock for years, until I try the EltaMD tinted version.  It is not as hydrating as Sishiedo, but the difference is very minimal and the price difference well justify it.  Make sure your face is hydrated before apply, or you might end up flaking.


----------



## cecille therese

I'm going on my 5th week of Retin a .05%. This past week I started getting the flaky red skin. Not too bad, just made me a little self conscious at work. Yesterday my face was super flaky. Last night in the shower I lightly washed my face with Cerave face wash and a lot of the flaky skin came off from the light "scrubbing" of my finger tips. I didn't apply Retin A last night or the night before, because the redness seemed to be at the point where it was getting worse each day. Today, my son had a soccer game so I applied a liberal amount of Cerave Facial moisturizing lotion SPF 30 as well as LaRoche Posay face sunblock SPF 45. I wore a hat, because I knew I would be out in the sun for at least 1.5 hours. I could feel my face starting to sting a bit during the game. Now that I'm home my face is blotchier than it was this morning. I would say it looks like parts of my face are red and almost look rash-y, but not itchy at all, and only minimal flakiness.

My face feels tighter, not too tight though. Not really painful either, just more tender. My sisters did remark that, to them, it looks like I'm having an allergic reaction. However, to me (aside from the tightness of my skin in places- cheeks and forehead mostly) I don't really feel anything. I've had allergic reactions to products before and this feels nothing like that. Is this just part of the Retin a process? And if so, how long will it last? Days? Weeks? It's not that it's bothering me so much. It's just that I'm really hoping the redness dies down before I go to work on Monday. 

I should also mention that I apply my Retin a between 3-4 times a week, and prior to the .05% I'm using now, I was using .04% microgel for a year but it didn't really seem to do anything for my skin.


----------



## Moirai

cecille therese said:


> I'm going on my 5th week of Retin a .05%. This past week I started getting the flaky red skin. Not too bad, just made me a little self conscious at work. Yesterday my face was super flaky. Last night in the shower I lightly washed my face with Cerave face wash and a lot of the flaky skin came off from the light "scrubbing" of my finger tips. I didn't apply Retin A last night or the night before, because the redness seemed to be at the point where it was getting worse each day. Today, my son had a soccer game so I applied a liberal amount of Cerave Facial moisturizing lotion SPF 30 as well as LaRoche Posay face sunblock SPF 45. I wore a hat, because I knew I would be out in the sun for at least 1.5 hours. I could feel my face starting to sting a bit during the game. Now that I'm home my face is blotchier than it was this morning. I would say it looks like parts of my face are red and almost look rash-y, but not itchy at all, and only minimal flakiness.
> 
> My face feels tighter, not too tight though. Not really painful either, just more tender. My sisters did remark that, to them, it looks like I'm having an allergic reaction. However, to me (aside from the tightness of my skin in places- cheeks and forehead mostly) I don't really feel anything. I've had allergic reactions to products before and this feels nothing like that. Is this just part of the Retin a process? And if so, how long will it last? Days? Weeks? It's not that it's bothering me so much. It's just that I'm really hoping the redness dies down before I go to work on Monday.
> 
> I should also mention that I apply my Retin a between 3-4 times a week, and prior to the .05% I'm using now, I was using .04% microgel for a year but it didn't really seem to do anything for my skin.



Could this be the exfoliation phase and your skin is super sensitive? I think this is why many people stop using. Doesn't seem to have the typical signs of allergic reaction. I would wait several days before reapplying, use sunscreen during day and good moisturizer at night. When you start back, you could put moisturizer on first, wait 20 minutes, then apply retinA. This cuts the strength down. I would call dermatologist if it gets worse. 

I am still using it and get flakiness on occasion. On the worse areas typically around my mouth, I use a moisturizer and I don't use retinA there. 

Good luck.


----------



## cecille therese

Moirai said:


> Could this be the exfoliation phase and your skin is super sensitive? I think this is why many people stop using. Doesn't seem to have the typical signs of allergic reaction. I would wait several days before reapplying, use sunscreen during day and good moisturizer at night. When you start back, you could put moisturizer on first, wait 20 minutes, then apply retinA. This cuts the strength down. I would call dermatologist if it gets worse.
> 
> I am still using it and get flakiness on occasion. On the worse areas typically around my mouth, I use a moisturizer and I don't use retinA there.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you! I think you might be right, in that I'm going through the exfoliation phase. Woke up this morning and my face was soooooo tight! Still some redness and blotchy patches, though not as bad as yesterday, so that's good. I washed my face and have been slathering moisturizer on throughout the day! 

Do you think my moisturizer with SPF 30 is enough protection against UV sensitivity? Or should I continue to apply my LaRoche Posay SPF 45 in addition to the moisturizer?


----------



## gazoo

I started Retin-A in July at the lowest .25 and had no reaction.  I shower and wash my face after dinner and then apply the Retin-A before bed.  My dermatologist suggested waiting an hour after washing my face before applying it.  Since I had no reaction on my face or neck, I started using it on my décolleté area as well.  I upped it to .5 after 3 weeks and have been using that since.  Some minor flaking, specifically around the nose, but no where else.  My skin looks fantastic.  I'm turning 42 next month, and have fair skin and stay out of the sun, but the fine lines had started, specifically under my eyes and the nasal folds.  The lines around my eyes are shallower and my skin feels tighter every where.  I'm planning on going to the full 1.0 strength next month.  I don't need foundation anymore.  I put sunscreen on, let it soak in and use pressed powder and my skin looks even, without the splotchy redness I had before beginning Retin-A.  I'm shocked at how well it's worked.  My pores are smaller, and there's a general glow that even my husband noticed.  I don't put anything over or under the Retin-A and haven't had dry issues at all, oiliness or breakouts.  Prior to using it my skin had redness issues, enlarged  pores, and severe dryness.  It's a wonder product, IMO.  I wish I'd started it 10 years ago.  (My prescription is for the Obagi Tretinoin)


----------



## Moirai

cecille therese said:


> Thank you! I think you might be right, in that I'm going through the exfoliation phase. Woke up this morning and my face was soooooo tight! Still some redness and blotchy patches, though not as bad as yesterday, so that's good. I washed my face and have been slathering moisturizer on throughout the day!
> 
> Do you think my moisturizer with SPF 30 is enough protection against UV sensitivity? Or should I continue to apply my LaRoche Posay SPF 45 in addition to the moisturizer?



Glad the redness is down. Tightness in morning sounds like dry skin. Maybe look into a heavier lotion at night? Yes, I would continue to use the extra sunscreen protection until the redness improves more.


----------



## LuvClassics

Have you tried cetaphil lotion?  It was a lifesaver for me when I started Retin-A.  Also waiting for a full 15 minutes after washing my face before applying retina helped calm down the redness.  For what it's worth I was never able to get past the 3 days a week mark. Any more and I get irritated.  I've been using RetinA for 10 years now.


----------



## citruses

OMG I have the same problem, but it REALLY works for those nasty deeply rooted cysts that I get. I just apply a ton of homeoplasmine (vaseline/aquaphor would work) on top to seal moisture. If the pimple isn't so bad I use calamine lotion instead.


----------



## cecille therese

So, I seem to have moved past the redness and irritation phase. But am still getting the dry skin. When I wake in the morning my face is still tight, and after washing my face, I see a lot of dry (flaky) skin. I use a gentle scrub face wash to exfoliate the dry skin, but it doesn't get rid of everything. My question is, do I cut down my retin a use (I currently use it every night)? Do I use a heavier moisturizer (currently using CeraVe Moisturizing cream in addition to argan oil)? Do I do both, or neither? As the day progresses, if I reapply moisturizer, my face doesn't tighten up until the evening. If I don't reapply moisturizer, my face starts feeling a little tight again by mid day.


I should also mention that my evening face routine is: wash face, apply argan oil and CeraVe cream, wait at least 30 min, apply retin a. If I'm not too tired I'll wait another 30 minutes and apply another couple drops of argan oil, but more often than not, I got to bed after retin a application.


Eventually, my skin will normalize and I'll be over all of this, right? I'm so anxious for that! I'm on the verge of just calling it quits and leaving retin a behind for good... BUT aside from the extremely dry skin, I do see the positive changes in my complexion.


----------



## gazoo

cecille therese said:


> So, I seem to have moved past the redness and irritation phase. But am still getting the dry skin. When I wake in the morning my face is still tight, and after washing my face, I see a lot of dry (flaky) skin. I use a gentle scrub face wash to exfoliate the dry skin, but it doesn't get rid of everything. My question is, do I cut down my retin a use (I currently use it every night)? Do I use a heavier moisturizer (currently using CeraVe Moisturizing cream in addition to argan oil)? Do I do both, or neither? As the day progresses, if I reapply moisturizer, my face doesn't tighten up until the evening. If I don't reapply moisturizer, my face starts feeling a little tight again by mid day.
> 
> 
> I should also mention that my evening face routine is: wash face, apply argan oil and CeraVe cream, wait at least 30 min, apply retin a. If I'm not too tired I'll wait another 30 minutes and apply another couple drops of argan oil, but more often than not, I got to bed after retin a application.
> 
> 
> Eventually, my skin will normalize and I'll be over all of this, right? I'm so anxious for that! I'm on the verge of just calling it quits and leaving retin a behind for good... BUT aside from the extremely dry skin, I do see the positive changes in my complexion.



My dermatologist told me oils and Retin-A together are a no-no.  She said Retin-A should either be applied with a moisturizer (Cerave PM), or straight onto the skin, making sure the skin is absolutely dry before application.  I wait over an hour after washing to put on the Retin-A and I'm at full strength, every night, with no issues.  Maybe save your Argan oil for the morning?


----------



## kirsten

I just started using Paula's Choice 1% retinol. Is this as strong as prescription retin a? It has made my face a burning peeling mess. I used it 3 days in a row and didn't feel anything until the 4th day. I was using Roc retinol night cream prior so I thought my skin would be somewhat tolerant of it, but nope. So now I'm cutting down to applying every 3 days but two SAs at Nordstrom told me to just keep applying it nightly or my skin would never get used to it.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

kirsten said:


> I just started using Paula's Choice 1% retinol. Is this as strong as prescription retin a? It has made my face a burning peeling mess. I used it 3 days in a row and didn't feel anything until the 4th day. I was using Roc retinol night cream prior so I thought my skin would be somewhat tolerant of it, but nope. So now I'm cutting down to applying every 3 days but two SAs at Nordstrom told me to just keep applying it nightly or my skin would never get used to it.




roc is nothing near as strong as Even the lowest % of Ret A. 1% ( actually 0.01%) is the strongest there is and only for use after building up to it. Some may never tolerate that strong. Start with the lowest strength. If you have to use up what you have you will have to cut  it with some other face cream. And for heavens sake, never get it close to the eyes, lips, or deep folds wrinkles. Stop using it until your skin recovers. Baby diaper cream  with zinc oxide will help ease the redness.


----------



## kirsten

Farmer Cyndy said:


> roc is nothing near as strong as Even the lowest % of Ret A. 1% ( actually 0.01%) is the strongest there is and only for use after building up to it. Some may never tolerate that strong. Start with the lowest strength. If you have to use up what you have you will have to cut  it with some other face cream. And for heavens sake, never get it close to the eyes, lips, or deep folds wrinkles. Stop using it until your skin recovers. Baby diaper cream  with zinc oxide will help ease the redness.




I used it near my eyes and lips and my wrinkles look horrible there now. Especially my eyes. My dryness peeling is the worse on my chin though, slight flakes near eyes. Never had an issue with my eye wrinkles before but this stuff definitely brought them out. Guess because the skin is so dried up there. 

I see my doctor Tuesday so I will ask for a lower strength retinol to get started on.


----------



## LV Luvr

I swear by SkinMedica retinol. Absolutely amazing. I alter that every other night with an AHA cream. Best skin since I was a baby.


----------



## sammy_girl

i find the method of Treat and Heal really helpful while using retin A.
Depending on how your skin responds and strength of retina, you may need more than 1 Heal day in between Treat.
Some people can tolerate alternate days but if that's too drying then have 1 Treat day and 2 consecutive Heal days. 
Sometimes I spot treat if i don't think my skin is up to full face retin.
Hope this helps!


----------



## EShops85

+1 for the treat and heal method. I've been using retin a for the better part of 12 years and have found that application every other night works best for me. On Retin A nights, I wash my face and apply a pea size amount of Retin A mixed with a pea size amount of cerave lotion. After I let that soak in (15-30 min later) I apply a thin layer of cerave moisturizing cream. On off nights I use Nude Skincare pro genius omega rescue Oil and cerave cream.

I live where winters are very cold and dry so sometimes I will to 2 heal days in winter. It also gets very humid in the summer so usually I only need 1 heal day and don't use the cerave cream, just cerave lotion.


----------



## amesbegonia

I am on my 2nd round of using Retin-A.  The 1st go around (pre tryn to conceive) I experienced a lot of these negative side effects. 

I finaly decided its better to be able to use it more often, then here and there due to my skin always needing healing. So i started mixing it w/ a good lotion and boom, waaay less peeling and almost no redness. And I know its not too diluted bcuz Im getting preling and the "glow."  

In fact, if you can switch to a pre-mixed one like Raffessa, then you dont even have to worry about mixing/diluting. I hear you get very little side effects from that formulation of Retin-A.

This time I used on more bit of advice that has made ALL the difference.  After washing my face I wait a good 10-15 min to make sure that my face is completely dry. I guess if u hv any dampness still on ur face the Retin-A reacts and causes the red burning areas.  Ive had no burning since being very diligent about this!!! 

HTH. 
I didnt read the other replys so sorry if this is repeated info!!


----------



## amesbegonia

PS:  i think the flaking will eventually stop. Its really a good thing. Its sloughing off the old skin to reveal the baby new skin underneath. Sounds like u are thru the worst!!!

But I know it sucks to try to put makeup over all that. You could add glycolic acid in the mornings to really break down the glue holding those cells together and speed up the process. Might get worse b4 it gets better but the exfoliation youre doing is prob the only real solution at this point!!


----------



## Dextersmom

I have been using retin a for 14 months now and I finally feel like I have a routine that works for my skin.  I use the .5 and I use it on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Sundays . My skin is softer, smoother and dark spots on my cheeks have lightened quite a bit.  I am very happy with the results and will continue to use it.  I am so glad I didn't give up and powered through the red, irritated, flaky skin stages to unveil the healthier and happier skin I have today.  I look forward to seeing further improvement the longer I use it.


----------



## purly

Isn't it prescription? Maybe talk to your dermatologist about it? My derm has me on tretinoin and when it caused some redness for me, he called in a prescription for a less potent version. I was given very specific instructions for application. The other really important thing was to use it at night only and wash it off before the sun touches your face. I guess it reacts in sunlight.
I've never experienced the peeling you're talking about.


----------



## Pelagia

Should you not use this if you're planning to have children,


----------



## jellybebe

Pelagia said:


> Should you not use this if you're planning to have children,




Probably better to avoid it, especially pre conceptually and in the first trimester. Plus pregnancy may improve your complexion!


----------



## luvmydiego

Curious if you should see some redness or peeling? I started on a %.025 tretinoin and use it every other night for a week plus now. I have had no reaction other than skin being a bit dry but no irritation redness or peeling. Does that mean I need a stronger cream?


----------



## bag-mania

luvmydiego said:


> Curious if you should see some redness or peeling? I started on a %.025 tretinoin and use it every other night for a week plus now. I have had no reaction other than skin being a bit dry but no irritation redness or peeling. Does that mean I need a stronger cream?



No, you are fine. You don't want to see peeling or redness, that usually means you are using too much or using it too often. Your skin is handling the tretinoin well so continue on as you have been. Some time in the future you might want to increase to the 0.05 or 0.1 but let your skin get used to it first.


----------



## luvmydiego

bag-mania said:


> No, you are fine. You don't want to see peeling or redness, that usually means you are using too much or using it too often. Your skin is handling the tretinoin well so continue on as you have been. Some time in the future you might want to increase to the 0.05 or 0.1 but let your skin get used to it first.


Thanks so much for responding, I wasn’t sure if it was supposed to “irritate” to work. I am thinking of staying on this dose for at least 6 months before bumping up to make sure my skin is acclimated well. Appreciate the input!


----------



## BeautyloverOli

I've heard of hyaluronic acid peel, haven't tried it tho but have seen quite lot positive reviews


----------

